# What do I need to have prepared for online check-in?



## ghtx

I am staying up late tomorrow (Wed) night to do online check-in or our cruise right at midnight Thursday morning at our 30-day mark, since I want to snag an early port arrival time.

What all will I need to have prepared with me to complete the check-in and get the arrival time?  I read somewhere that I will need scanned images of everyone's passports, plus photos/headshots of everyone (not just their passport pictures).  Is that right, and anything else I should know?  I want to make sure I can finish it ASAP, and I don't want to have to wake anyone up at midnight! 

Thanks!


----------



## Doingitagain

If you have multiple staterooms, you have to do them one at a time.  You can do it from one log in, just switch reservations.

Preparation:
1.  have downloaded to your device 1) a clean headshot of each person (straight on, no eyeglasses, hats or hair accessories, shoulders included, cannot be the same as passport photo), low resolution and 2) passport photo.  Must be JPEG file!
2.  a document with each passenger's birthdate, address, cell phone, email address, passport number, passport expiration, safe word for kids club, emergency contact name, emergency contact phone number, credit card information
3. Flight information for all legs -- date, airline, airport from, airport to, confirmation number/record locator number, flight number, time departure, time arrival

For speed:
1. Upload photo and if it says it doesn't meet the criteria, click SAVE and move on.  Deal with it after you get your PAT. 
2.  For Onboard account, select Cash to get through it quickly
3.  For Travel Plans, select Driving to get through it quickly.  I just used home address for the return.
4.  Finish each stateroom then go back and fix photo, add credit card, add flight information.

You can change PAT times, so keep checking to see if any better ones become available closer to the cruise.

You can edit the Online Checkin information as much as you want (at least I have so far), until that piece of it goes under review and can't be modified.


----------



## mmbrad02

Do you have to enter any vaccination information during online check in?


----------



## Love2Cruise2015

Doingitagain said:


> If you have multiple staterooms, you have to do them one at a time.  You can do it from one log in, just switch reservations.
> 
> Preparation:
> 1.  have downloaded to your device 1) a clean headshot of each person (straight on, no eyeglasses, hats or hair accessories, shoulders included, cannot be the same as passport photo), low resolution and 2) passport photo
> 2.  a document with each passenger's birthdate, address, cell phone, email address, passport number, passport expiration, safe word for kids club, emergency contact name, emergency contact phone number, credit card information
> 3. Flight information for all legs -- date, airline, airport from, airport to, confirmation number/record locator number, flight number, time departure, time arrival
> 
> For speed:
> 1. Upload photo and if it says it doesn't meet the criteria, click SAVE and move on.  Deal with it after you get your PAT.
> 2.  For Onboard account, select Cash to get through it quickly
> 3.  For Travel Plans, select Driving to get through it quickly.  I just used home address for the return.
> 4.  Finish each stateroom then go back and fix photo, add credit card, add flight information.
> 
> You can change PAT times, so keep checking to see if any better ones become available closer to the cruise.
> 
> You can edit the Online Checkin information as much as you want (at least I have so far), until that piece of it goes under review and can't be modified.


Do you recommend doing your online check in on the Disney app on your phone or on an ipad or on a computer?


----------



## n2mm

mmbrad02 said:


> Do you have to enter any vaccination information during online check in?



No.  That’s done through safe passage.


----------



## n2mm

Love2Cruise2015 said:


> Do you recommend doing your online check in on the Disney app on your phone or on an ipad or on a computer?



I was successful with my iPhone one cruise. Then my last cruise my PC worked better.  I keep pictures on my iPhone, iPad and computers in case one gives me trouble.  I’ve had to do it this way for my last few cruises and it’s always a real PITA, esp if you have multiple cabins.


----------



## Doingitagain

Love2Cruise2015 said:


> Do you recommend doing your online check in on the Disney app on your phone or on an ipad or on a computer?


I used computer, because it was easier for me to have two monitors for looking up information.  But I was ready on a mobile device with the files saved and ready to upload, just in case.  Sometimes the computer gets overwhelmed and then you have to use the app.

I think a key is to make sure the photos are low resolution so they are smaller files.  When you save the files, check out how big they are.  I was able to significantly reduce the size by taking a screen capture (Snipping Tool) and saving it as JPEG.  I edited my original post to note that the file must be JPEG.


----------



## Clarkson U

mmbrad02 said:


> Do you have to enter any vaccination information during online check in?


No  you upload that to safe passage starting 15 days prior to embarkation.  the vaccination cards/status and online checkin for PAT are two independent functions.


----------



## lucas

I had no idea I had to have a photo to upload!

And, passport photo?!  Does that have to be uploaded, too?

I have to prepare a document to upload with all the info mentioned above?  This is very confusing since the last time I cruised.


----------



## mmouse37

Doingitagain said:


> If you have multiple staterooms, you have to do them one at a time.  You can do it from one log in, just switch reservations.
> 
> Preparation:
> 1.  have downloaded to your device 1) a clean headshot of each person (straight on, no eyeglasses, hats or hair accessories, shoulders included, cannot be the same as passport photo), low resolution and 2) passport photo.  Must be JPEG file!
> 2.  a document with each passenger's birthdate, address, cell phone, email address, passport number, passport expiration, safe word for kids club, emergency contact name, emergency contact phone number, credit card information
> 3. Flight information for all legs -- date, airline, airport from, airport to, confirmation number/record locator number, flight number, time departure, time arrival
> 
> For speed:
> 1. Upload photo and if it says it doesn't meet the criteria, click SAVE and move on.  Deal with it after you get your PAT.
> 2.  For Onboard account, select Cash to get through it quickly
> 3.  For Travel Plans, select Driving to get through it quickly.  I just used home address for the return.
> 4.  Finish each stateroom then go back and fix photo, add credit card, add flight information.
> 
> You can change PAT times, so keep checking to see if any better ones become available closer to the cruise.
> 
> You can edit the Online Checkin information as much as you want (at least I have so far), until that piece of it goes under review and can't be modified.


I agree 100% with this procedure!!  Did the same thing for our check in last week.

MJ


----------



## mmouse37

lucas said:


> I had no idea I had to have a photo to upload!
> 
> And, passport photo?!  Does that have to be uploaded, too?
> 
> I have to prepare a document to upload with all the info mentioned above?  This is very confusing since the last time I cruised.


You don't need a separate document with the info to upload...just have it for reference so you can add the info along the way during the check in.

Yes, you need an ID photo for each person which is different than the passport photo.  The passport photo is actually a pic of the entire photo page from your passport.

MJ


----------



## Chickadeesgrl

Posted in another thread but last week, I completed the online check in. Received the email saying “Thank you for choosing a Disney Cruise Line vacation! Attached is your Port Arrival Time Form.” Downloaded pdf with port arrival form, QR code, boarding time etc. Today I go one and my check in has disappeared and states it needs to be completed. Anyone have this happen to them?


----------



## Doingitagain

lucas said:


> I had no idea I had to have a photo to upload!
> 
> And, passport photo?!  Does that have to be uploaded, too?
> 
> I have to prepare a document to upload with all the info mentioned above?  This is very confusing since the last time I cruised.


Upload  photo and upload signature page of passport.  Both should be JPEG files.

Document Is just to organize information so you can get to PAT selection quickly,


----------



## Doingitagain

Chickadeesgrl said:


> Posted in another thread but last week, I completed the online check in. Received the email saying “Thank you for choosing a Disney Cruise Line vacation! Attached is your Port Arrival Time Form.” Downloaded pdf with port arrival form, QR code, boarding time etc. Today I go one and my check in has disappeared and states it needs to be completed. Anyone have this happen to them?


I am guessing it is a Disney IT issue. You can call and pick the website trouble option or just wait a day to see if it comes back.


----------



## Chickadeesgrl

Doingitagain said:


> I am guessing it is a Disney IT issue. You can call and pick the website trouble option or just wait a day to see if it comes back.


Thanks. Will wait a day or two. Tried calling but it was 170 minute wait.


----------



## lucas

mmouse37 said:


> You don't need a separate document with the info to upload...just have it for reference so you can add the info along the way during the check in.
> 
> Yes, you need an ID photo for each person which is different than the passport photo.  The passport photo is actually a pic of the entire photo page from your passport.
> 
> MJ





Doingitagain said:


> Upload  photo and upload signature page of passport.  Both should be JPEG files.
> 
> Document Is just to organize information so you can get to PAT selection quickly,


Thank you both.


----------



## mab2012

I checked in Sunday night.  I had all of my documents ready, but it was a mess anyway:

At midnight, I logged into my DCL account from Chrome on my desktop and tried to start online check-in, but was shown a "cannot retrieve reservation, try again later" error.
Switched to the DCL app on my phone, which gives a pop-up saying it's going to open the browser, but clicking "okay" did nothing at all.
Tried refreshing in Chrome for a few minutes.  No change.
Decided to try Safari, where I was able to retrieve the reservation and start check-in (Chrome still failing.)
Entered all my own information and clicked save.  Was shown a "spinner" that went on and on, until I finally gave up and reloaded the page, which meant I had to start over.
Eventually managed to enter information for our party of four, but not before reloading and restarting individual passengers multiple times.  The photos would either load almost immediately, or get stuck on the spinner indefinitely.  The size of the file wasn't a factor.  The same file would spin forever on the first attempt, and then upload in a second or two after reloading the page and trying again.
Out of four passport photos and probably at least ten total attempts, it managed to autofill the passport information exactly once, on arguably the least clear photo (but they were all easily readable.)
Nothing was rejected, but the whole process took nearly an hour.  I ended up with an 11:30 PAT and boarding group 8, which is not awful, but not awesome either.
Throughout all of this, periodically I retried on Chrome.  Eventually my login timed out and I had to sign in again, and after that it "worked" (but no better than Safari.)
So all I can say is good luck.  Maybe I was just unlucky.  Hopefully you won't run into any IT issues, but if you do, be prepared to reload if the page gets stuck uploading photos or saving a profile, and if you see the "can't retrieve reservation" error try signing out and back in or changing browsers, or maybe clearing cookies.


----------



## TheOneWithTheTriplets

Doingitagain said:


> If you have multiple staterooms, you have to do them one at a time.  You can do it from one log in, just switch reservations.
> 
> Preparation:
> 1.  have downloaded to your device 1) a clean headshot of each person (straight on, no eyeglasses, hats or hair accessories, shoulders included, cannot be the same as passport photo), low resolution and 2) passport photo.  Must be JPEG file!
> 2.  a document with each passenger's birthdate, address, cell phone, email address, passport number, passport expiration, safe word for kids club, emergency contact name, emergency contact phone number, credit card information
> 3. Flight information for all legs -- date, airline, airport from, airport to, confirmation number/record locator number, flight number, time departure, time arrival
> 
> For speed:
> 1. Upload photo and if it says it doesn't meet the criteria, click SAVE and move on.  Deal with it after you get your PAT.
> 2.  For Onboard account, select Cash to get through it quickly
> 3.  For Travel Plans, select Driving to get through it quickly.  I just used home address for the return.
> 4.  Finish each stateroom then go back and fix photo, add credit card, add flight information.
> 
> You can change PAT times, so keep checking to see if any better ones become available closer to the cruise.
> 
> You can edit the Online Checkin information as much as you want (at least I have so far), until that piece of it goes under review and can't be modified.


Thank you for this. My type-A self just saved it into my 30 days calendar reminder so I'll have it there as reference. 

Does anyone have the exact file size/resolution max for the photos? Does the file size limitation apply to both the headshot photos and the passport photos?


----------



## Doingitagain

TheOneWithTheTriplets said:


> Thank you for this. My type-A self just saved it into my 30 days calendar reminder so I'll have it there as reference.
> 
> Does anyone have the exact file size/resolution max for the photos? Does the file size limitation apply to both the headshot photos and the passport photos?


I don't know that there is a specific resolution, just that smaller files tend to load faster.  You can always go back and reload if your photo is rejected.


----------



## jeffporfirio

Thanks for all the tips. Maybe this post should be a "sticky"


----------



## ghtx

I just finished.  Thanks for the info!  It was slow; took 30 minutes for five of us.  We got boarding group 7, PAT 11:30am. Not bad!


----------



## nancipants

I really, REALLY wish they would go back to staggered online check-ins. Or just have us do the passports and photos at the terminal again. I don't mind doing things online, but not at midnight when their website sucks!


----------



## kja4876

Thanks for the info.  I am also Type A and it helps to have a list of what to do all in once place


----------



## n2mm

nancipants said:


> I really, REALLY wish they would go back to staggered online check-ins. Or just have us do the passports and photos at the terminal again. I don't mind doing things online, but not at midnight when their website sucks!


I agree.  Stagger by CC level.  or let platinum have their perk back.


----------



## My2Kidzmom

Quick question: For the passport picture is is the signature page, the photo page, both as their own jpeg, or both in one shot?


----------



## ghtx

My2Kidzmom said:


> Quick question: For the passport picture is is the signature page, the photo page, both as their own jpeg, or both in one shot?


I did both pages in one shot; hopefully that was correct.


----------



## n2mm

ghtx said:


> I did both pages in one shot; hopefully that was correct.



i did that too and used it on my last 4 cruise uploads successfully….you did remember to sign your passport?


----------



## My2Kidzmom

Thank you! I have both pages in one shot and yes, made sure we all signed them. Now just a few more days until I can check-in


----------



## Doingitagain

My2Kidzmom said:


> Quick question: For the passport picture is is the signature page, the photo page, both as their own jpeg, or both in one shot?


Just photo page is what I was told.  Still pending review.


----------



## DianaMB333

Hi.. we have 3 staterooms reserved...and in theory linked because I can see them all on my acoount... will I be able to do the check in for the entire group or one person by stateroom needs to do it sepatedly?

I have silver category but the others do not.. does this affect the PAT?.. we are travelling together to the port etc..

Thanks!


----------



## Teewan78

How long does it take for DCL to review uploaded pictures of passport and selfie? It has been over 2 weeks now.


----------



## Chickadeesgrl

Teewan78 said:


> How long does it take for DCL to review uploaded pictures of passport and selfie? It has been over 2 weeks now.


Did my check in yesterday and had response within 5 hours to retake one passport photo. This was my second attempt at check in. Did my first check in on the 30th and got port arrival time but no response on check in information. Logged on a few days later and all my information had disappeared. is your file still saying “pending review?”


----------



## mmouse37

Teewan78 said:


> How long does it take for DCL to review uploaded pictures of passport and selfie? It has been over 2 weeks now.


You will be showing "pending review" up until about 3 days before your sail date.  Perfectly normal.

MJ


----------



## LoveMickey

I was going nuts the first time waiting for approval.   It was unnecessary to worry but, I couldn’t help it.  It’s nerve wracking


----------



## BK2014

Teewan78 said:


> How long does it take for DCL to review uploaded pictures of passport and selfie? It has been over 2 weeks now.


We did our online check in on May 25th, sailing on June 24th.  Received confirmation that one of ours was accepted, the other needed to be resubmitted yesterday.  Resubmitted DW's passport photo and it was accepted today.


----------



## Teewan78

Thank you all for the reassurances. I too was going nuts, thinking I made a mistake uploading the pictures.


----------



## TinkLoverSam

DianaMB333 said:


> Hi.. we have 3 staterooms reserved...and in theory linked because I can see them all on my acoount... will I be able to do the check in for the entire group or one person by stateroom needs to do it sepatedly?
> 
> I have silver category but the others do not.. does this affect the PAT?.. we are travelling together to the port etc..
> 
> Thanks!


One person can check everyone in but you will have to check in each stateroom individually. Currently everyone checks in at 30 days so cc level has no bearing on what PAT you get.


----------



## WDWDeb

Doingitagain said:


> If you have multiple staterooms, you have to do them one at a time.  You can do it from one log in, just switch reservations.
> 
> Preparation:
> 1.  have downloaded to your device 1) a clean headshot of each person (straight on, no eyeglasses, hats or hair accessories, shoulders included, cannot be the same as passport photo), low resolution and 2) passport photo.  Must be JPEG file!
> 2.  a document with each passenger's birthdate, address, cell phone, email address, passport number, passport expiration, safe word for kids club, emergency contact name, emergency contact phone number, credit card information
> 3. Flight information for all legs -- date, airline, airport from, airport to, confirmation number/record locator number, flight number, time departure, time arrival
> 
> For speed:
> 1. Upload photo and if it says it doesn't meet the criteria, click SAVE and move on.  Deal with it after you get your PAT.
> 2.  For Onboard account, select Cash to get through it quickly
> 3.  For Travel Plans, select Driving to get through it quickly.  I just used home address for the return.
> 4.  Finish each stateroom then go back and fix photo, add credit card, add flight information.
> 
> You can change PAT times, so keep checking to see if any better ones become available closer to the cruise.
> 
> You can edit the Online Checkin information as much as you want (at least I have so far), until that piece of it goes under review and can't be modified.


Just to confirm, based on the above, if we decide to change credit cards or need to change flight info (airlines seem to be moving around schedules quite a bit this summer) we can do so after completing checkin?  We will get a boarding group when we finish checkin, but if we change the account info or travel plan info after checkin, that doesn't change the boarding group, right?


----------



## Doingitagain

WDWDeb said:


> Just to confirm, based on the above, if we decide to change credit cards or need to change flight info (airlines seem to be moving around schedules quite a bit this summer) we can do so after completing checkin?  We will get a boarding group when we finish checkin, but if we change the account info or travel plan info after checkin, that doesn't change the boarding group, right?


We changed credit cards and flight information and uploaded different photos and our boarding group stayed the same.


----------



## TXAg83

Thanks for all this info.  But where on the Disney webpage is information as to what things you need to upload when you check in?  It's been three years since we've been on a cruise so I've forgotten what the online check in required.  Don't remember uploading pictures though.


----------



## Doingitagain

TXAg83 said:


> Thanks for all this info.  But where on the Disney webpage is information as to what things you need to upload when you check in?  It's been three years since we've been on a cruise so I've forgotten what the online check in required.  Don't remember uploading pictures though.


I created notes from posts like this, but the official DCL info is in their Help Center / FAQ under What documents will be required when I check in for my cruise?


----------



## mmouse37

WDWDeb said:


> Just to confirm, based on the above, if we decide to change credit cards or need to change flight info (airlines seem to be moving around schedules quite a bit this summer) we can do so after completing checkin?  We will get a boarding group when we finish checkin, but if we change the account info or travel plan info after checkin, that doesn't change the boarding group, right?



To make the check in go quicker I skip entering the flight info and just put that I am not flying.  I say I am using cash too.  Then after I am all checked in and have my PAT and boarding group I go back in and update all the info with my flights and credit card.  Especially if you are doing it for several cabins.

I did this last night for two cabins.

MJ


----------



## mmouse37

Doingitagain said:


> I created notes from posts like this, but the official DCL info is in their Help Center / FAQ under What documents will be required when I check in for my cruise?



Having the physical passports with you or at least having the passport number, DOB and exp. date handy helps a lot.  I had our passport pics on my phone already but forgot I needed to enter the number and DOB and exp. and had to stop, find the passports and go back and enter that info.

Next time I will have it written on paper next to me.

MJ


----------



## Doingitagain

mmouse37 said:


> To make the check in go quicker I skip entering the flight info and just put that I am not flying.  I say I am using cash too.  Then after I am all checked in and have my PAT and boarding group I go back in and update all the info with my flights and credit card.  Especially if you are doing it for several cabins.
> 
> I did this last night for two cabins.
> 
> MJ


And dont worry if it doesn’t like your photo, just save and keep going,  after you get your PAT you can go back and reload photos.

make sure photo isn’t too big or it will slow the uploading.


----------



## TammiMcMan

Anyone have the average file size for the jpeg images they’re uploading?  I’m keeping a folder on my laptop and an album on my phone to keep them all easy to find.


----------



## lucas

Doingitagain said:


> I created notes from posts like this, but the official DCL info is in their Help Center / FAQ under What documents will be required when I check in for my cruise?


I read that part on the DCL website.  Maybe I missed it, but I didn't see anything about uploading a picture of yourself and uploading a pic of your passport pic/info.


----------



## EddieK76

mmouse37 said:


> You don't need a separate document with the info to upload...just have it for reference so you can add the info along the way during the check in.
> 
> Yes, you need an ID photo for each person which is different than the passport photo.  The passport photo is actually a pic of the entire photo page from your passport.
> 
> MJ


Do you know if the passport card will work as the headshot photo and then the passport book for the passport section?


----------



## Doingitagain

lucas said:


> I read that part on the DCL website.  Maybe I missed it, but I didn't see anything about uploading a picture of yourself and uploading a pic of your passport pic/info.


That is why I made a lot of notes from posts like these.  Some of the info comes when you check in, which is too late.  Some people were kind enough to copy it for the rest of us.


----------



## Doingitagain

EddieK76 said:


> Do you know if the passport card will work as the headshot photo and then the passport book for the passport section?


No.  i read that the photo cannot be the same photo as the one on your passport, the photo needs to be head AND shoulders, no head ware, bows or anything.


----------



## ohmyminnie

We have three adults in our stateroom.  Would I able to check in online for two of us, and have the third person do it separately?  Thanks!


----------



## TinkLoverSam

ohmyminnie said:


> We have three adults in our stateroom.  Would I able to check in online for two of us, and have the third person do it separately?  Thanks!


You need to upload information (passports and photos etc) for all guests in the stateroom to get the the PAT section. I think you could upload information for 2 and then someone else upload their own information as it does save between guests.


----------



## Aquagirl

We are taking Disney transportation to the port from the resort. Do I still need to check in that first day for a PAT? I have a feeling that our passports will not be here by next week. If I check in closer to 20 days before the cruise, will that be a problem?


----------



## lucas

Doingitagain said:


> That is why I made a lot of notes from posts like these.  Some of the info comes when you check in, which is too late.  Some people were kind enough to copy it for the rest of us.


Thank you.  The info here has been a huge help!


----------



## ArielRae

TammiMcMan said:


> Anyone have the average file size for the jpeg images they’re uploading?  I’m keeping a folder on my laptop and an album on my phone to keep them all easy to find.



Here is the info my phone has on the two photos of DH and I that I used for our September sailing. Didn’t have any issue with them accepting them.


----------



## TammiMcMan

ArielRae said:


> Here is the info my phone has on the two photos of DH and I that I used for our September sailing. Didn’t have any issue with them accepting them.
> View attachment 676740View attachment 676741


Thank you!


----------



## Uncwmark

We sail in September on 4-day Bahamas cruise and have just applied for passport for our 8-month old.  If we don't have passport back within 30-day check-in window will that prevent us from checking in and acquiring a PAT?  We do have birth certificate (which is all that's, technically, required for him) but unsure if this will cause issues checking in.


----------



## TinkLoverSam

Uncwmark said:


> We sail in September on 4-day Bahamas cruise and have just applied for passport for our 8-month old.  If we don't have passport back within 30-day check-in window will that prevent us from checking in and acquiring a PAT?  We do have birth certificate (which is all that's, technically, required for him) but unsure if this will cause issues checking in.


No you can check in and say you will use his birth certificate and then change it to passport once it arrives.


----------



## mmouse37

mab2012 said:


> I checked in Sunday night.  I had all of my documents ready, but it was a mess anyway:
> 
> At midnight, I logged into my DCL account from Chrome on my desktop and tried to start online check-in, but was shown a "cannot retrieve reservation, try again later" error.
> Switched to the DCL app on my phone, which gives a pop-up saying it's going to open the browser, but clicking "okay" did nothing at all.
> Tried refreshing in Chrome for a few minutes.  No change.
> Decided to try Safari, where I was able to retrieve the reservation and start check-in (Chrome still failing.)
> Entered all my own information and clicked save.  Was shown a "spinner" that went on and on, until I finally gave up and reloaded the page, which meant I had to start over.
> Eventually managed to enter information for our party of four, but not before reloading and restarting individual passengers multiple times.  The photos would either load almost immediately, or get stuck on the spinner indefinitely.  The size of the file wasn't a factor.  The same file would spin forever on the first attempt, and then upload in a second or two after reloading the page and trying again.
> Out of four passport photos and probably at least ten total attempts, it managed to autofill the passport information exactly once, on arguably the least clear photo (but they were all easily readable.)
> Nothing was rejected, but the whole process took nearly an hour.  I ended up with an 11:30 PAT and boarding group 8, which is not awful, but not awesome either.
> Throughout all of this, periodically I retried on Chrome.  Eventually my login timed out and I had to sign in again, and after that it "worked" (but no better than Safari.)
> So all I can say is good luck.  Maybe I was just unlucky.  Hopefully you won't run into any IT issues, but if you do, be prepared to reload if the page gets stuck uploading photos or saving a profile, and if you see the "can't retrieve reservation" error try signing out and back in or changing browsers, or maybe clearing cookies.


Had exact same things happen


----------



## mmouse37

Aquagirl said:


> We are taking Disney transportation to the port from the resort. Do I still need to check in that first day for a PAT? I have a feeling that our passports will not be here by next week. If I check in closer to 20 days before the cruise, will that be a problem?



Not really since the DCL transfers override a port arrival you would pick.  Shouldn't be a problem to check in later.

MJ


----------



## mab2012

My2Kidzmom said:


> Quick question: For the passport picture is is the signature page, the photo page, both as their own jpeg, or both in one shot?





Doingitagain said:


> Just photo page is what I was told.  Still pending review.



I know this question was a while ago now, but for anyone still looking for clarification: I uploaded the photo page only, and all of my documents have been approved.


----------



## ghtx

mab2012 said:


> I know this question was a while ago now, but for anyone still looking for clarification: I uploaded the photo page only, and all of my documents have been approved.


Mine too


----------



## Aquagirl

mmouse37 said:


> Not really since the DCL transfers override a port arrival you would pick.  Shouldn't be a problem to check in later.
> 
> MJ


Thank you!


----------



## mullysisters

Thanks to this thread for the info on check in. We started right at midnight. Things went smoothly until the second headshot which wouldn’t upload. We went back and forth between use file or use camera. We exited and re-entered about four times. Finally we went onto the laptop and it loaded fairly quickly. All in all it took about an hour to complete. It didn’t seem intuitive but maybe we were tired! We got a PAT time of 11:30 so that’s fine. At 1:15am I said to my DSis “this doesn’t bode well for the cruise since we’ll be eating supper at midnight EST! We are going to practice staying up later LOL


----------



## TiszBear

I am not sure what is going on.  I logged in this morning (on my desktop) to begin my check in (cruise if July 19th) and that option does not show up when I log in on the desktop.  I logged in on the app and the check in option is available. I have no idea as to why it isn't when I log in on my desktop.  Before I begin to save the photos and everything on my phone (as they are already on my desktop) does anyone have any suggestions as to why I can't check in on my desktop.  Also, this is the first cruise I have done since 2019 so the app is new to me.

thank you

Jennifer


----------



## TheOneWithTheTriplets

TiszBear said:


> I am not sure what is going on.  I logged in this morning (on my desktop) to begin my check in (cruise if July 19th) and that option does not show up when I log in on the desktop.  I logged in on the app and the check in option is available. I have no idea as to why it isn't when I log in on my desktop.  Before I begin to save the photos and everything on my phone (as they are already on my desktop) does anyone have any suggestions as to why I can't check in on my desktop.  Also, this is the first cruise I have done since 2019 so the app is new to me.
> 
> thank you
> 
> Jennifer


Not DCL check in specific, but whenever that junk happens to me with Disney IT, I start by trying incognito/private mode in Chrome or Firefox. It helps probably 85% of the time.


----------



## TiszBear

Thank you TheOneWithTheTriplets for the suggestion, I ended up having to do the checkin on my phone.  I was able to complete my check in, except that I couldn't enter a credit card for the onboard account, it worked when I picked Cash.  Everything shows s Complete except Guest Information where it says Pending Approval.  Can I go back in later to change from cash to Credit Card?

Jennifer


----------



## Doingitagain

TiszBear said:


> Can I go back in later to change from cash to Credit Card?
> 
> Jennifer


Yes.  I changed a lot of stuff, including photos (until they were actually in review)


----------



## lucas

Thanks to everyone for the tips and info!  I was ready and up at midnight with all my pics/info, and did my check-in.  Got 11:15 port arrival time.  I couldn't have done it without you.



P.S.  Now just gotta get the COVID test in time, uploaded, etc!


----------



## mmouse37

In case anyone needs clarification on what the "ID Selfie" pic should be here is a screenshot from app.



MJ


----------



## adamreisinger

Doingitagain said:


> If you have multiple staterooms, you have to do them one at a time.  You can do it from one log in, just switch reservations.
> 
> Preparation:
> 1.  have downloaded to your device 1) a clean headshot of each person (straight on, no eyeglasses, hats or hair accessories, shoulders included, cannot be the same as passport photo), low resolution and 2) passport photo.  Must be JPEG file!
> 2.  a document with each passenger's birthdate, address, cell phone, email address, passport number, passport expiration, safe word for kids club, emergency contact name, emergency contact phone number, credit card information
> 3. Flight information for all legs -- date, airline, airport from, airport to, confirmation number/record locator number, flight number, time departure, time arrival
> 
> For speed:
> 1. Upload photo and if it says it doesn't meet the criteria, click SAVE and move on.  Deal with it after you get your PAT.
> 2.  For Onboard account, select Cash to get through it quickly
> 3.  For Travel Plans, select Driving to get through it quickly.  I just used home address for the return.
> 4.  Finish each stateroom then go back and fix photo, add credit card, add flight information.
> 
> You can change PAT times, so keep checking to see if any better ones become available closer to the cruise.
> 
> You can edit the Online Checkin information as much as you want (at least I have so far), until that piece of it goes under review and can't be modified.


Thank you so much for putting together this list. Saved me so much time this morning and I got an 11:15am PAT for my August 1 sailing on the Wonder.


----------



## Cruzin’Sisters

adamreisinger said:


> Thank you so much for putting together this list. Saved me so much time this morning and I got an 11:15am PAT for my August 1 sailing on the Wonder.


Same with me!  Followed all of Doingitagain’s helpful hints!  11:15 PAT for my Aug 1st sailing on the Dream.  But Dory showed up before I could complete the linked room reservation.  Did it through app on iPad but DS21 had to send the jpg photos from the computer to the iPad.  Went to bed a 2 am but was happy with Boarding group 4. Still have to “pass” the Covid-19 test!
Please send positive vibes!


----------



## married2grumpy

What do you upload if you do not have a passport? Picture of birth certificate and drivers license?


----------



## Clarkson U

married2grumpy said:


> What do you upload if you do not have a passport? Picture of birth certificate and drivers license?


That’s probably what I would do as one file or just upload drivers license and don’t worry about it.

Worse thing is they will not clear you in advance and they will fix it at the port. It is really nothing to fret about. Just load something so you can get to select a PAT.


----------



## johnnyblz20

Great info in this thread.  Still unreal how much Disney requires you upload during check in.  Soon they will require background checks.


----------



## Wendy Darling CA

For cruises out of PC to Western Caribbean, only a birth certificate is required, correct?  I have not had to have a passport in the past....


----------



## mmouse37

Wendy Darling CA said:


> For cruises out of PC to Western Caribbean, only a birth certificate is required, correct?  I have not had to have a passport in the past....



Yes, as long as it a closed loop cruise.

MJ


----------



## IamAnniM

Doingitagain said:


> If you have multiple staterooms, you have to do them one at a time.  You can do it from one log in, just switch reservations.
> 
> Preparation:
> 1.  have downloaded to your device 1) a clean headshot of each person (straight on, no eyeglasses, hats or hair accessories, shoulders included, cannot be the same as passport photo), low resolution and 2) passport photo.  Must be JPEG file!
> 2.  a document with each passenger's birthdate, address, cell phone, email address, passport number, passport expiration, safe word for kids club, emergency contact name, emergency contact phone number, credit card information
> 3. Flight information for all legs -- date, airline, airport from, airport to, confirmation number/record locator number, flight number, time departure, time arrival
> 
> For speed:
> 1. Upload photo and if it says it doesn't meet the criteria, click SAVE and move on.  Deal with it after you get your PAT.
> 2.  For Onboard account, select Cash to get through it quickly
> 3.  For Travel Plans, select Driving to get through it quickly.  I just used home address for the return.
> 4.  Finish each stateroom then go back and fix photo, add credit card, add flight information.
> 
> You can change PAT times, so keep checking to see if any better ones become available closer to the cruise.
> 
> You can edit the Online Checkin information as much as you want (at least I have so far), until that piece of it goes under review and can't be modified.


I was told we would be told the night before our cruise what time the DCL transportation will pick us up at our WDW hotel, so how would we know what time we would arrive at the port of we don’t have this indo when we are doing our online checkin?


----------



## Doingitagain

IamAnniM said:


> I was told we would be told the night before our cruise what time the DCL transportation will pick us up at our WDW hotel, so how would we know what time we would arrive at the port of we don’t have this indo when we are doing our online checkin?


My understanding is that PAT doesn’t matter if you are taking DCL transportation, they may automatically change your boarding group to 2 or 3 or something like that.


----------



## mmouse37

Correct, you really don't need a Port Arrival Time if taking DCL transportation.  They know when their buses will arrive.  I may or may not ask you to pick a time.  If you already have your transfers booked the system should not ask you to pick a time but sometimes it does.

MJ


----------



## carolsherman

The photo you have to take besides the passport can you go to cvs and have them take a picture different than your passport picture?


----------



## TinkLoverSam

carolsherman said:


> The photo you have to take besides the passport can you go to cvs and have them take a picture different than your passport picture?


You can, but I just took pictures of my family on a blank wall or door


----------



## carolsherman

TinkLoverSam said:


> You can, but I just took pictures of my family on a blank wall or door


I am so computer stupid what did you do downsize the pictures of your family I figured CVS would take a picture the right size thanks for the help


----------



## n2mm

carolsherman said:


> I am so computer stupid what did you do downsize the pictures of your family I figured CVS would take a picture the right size thanks for the help



i just took pictures with my phone.  I didn’t change anything and just uploaded it during checkin and it went just fine.  If your pictures aren’t accepted, the dcl staff will just take your picture at the terminal when you checkin.


----------



## TinkLoverSam

carolsherman said:


> I am so computer stupid what did you do downsize the pictures of your family I figured CVS would take a picture the right size thanks for the help


I just took the picture on my phone and uploaded it unedited... heck I forgot to take a picture of the 2yo before he went to bed so I uploaded a random picture of him I had from a recent walk. It was rejected but I was able to upload a better picture after that. As the pp said they can always take your picture at the terminal if need be


----------



## carolsherman

Thanks everyone I am so stressing about all this


----------



## mmouse37

Don't stress about it.  I also just took a selfie of myself and took a head shot of my husband with my phone for our recent cruises.  I did not change size or anything.  I just uploaded the pics into the DCL app.  Pic should be from shoulders up, eyes visible, nothing on head, against a blank background, nothing else in pic besides you.

I think the app and website can be finicky when uploading.  I have had pics upload really quickly and really slow.  Just depends (I think) on how said app or website is feeling that day LOL.  For instance. yesterday I helped a friend do her online check-in.  She sails on Saturday so technically not many people should be checking in this late.  She has two rooms with 3 people each in them.  Some pics uploaded right away, some just spun.  Once or twice we had to exit out of app and go back in.  Just save everything along the way when it says "save".

MJ


----------



## married2grumpy

Silly question but does the orientation of your driver's license photo matter? Does it need to fill the entire screen? I don't want to be rotating and cropping pictures at check in.


----------



## mmouse37

married2grumpy said:


> Silly question but does the orientation of your driver's license photo matter? Does it need to fill the entire screen? I don't want to be rotating and cropping pictures at check in.


Good question. I don’t know if it matters. All my pics had loaded correctly


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

Torture!  I just finished checking in.  I'm not new at pre or post pandemic methods.  I had to re-enter our personal info at least 4 times because by the time I finish uploading dh's photo, the little circle just keeps spinning for like 10 mins and nothing is saved.
Just to get through it all, I said we're paying in cash and driving both ways.  
I already entered all our flight info at least twice and then it freezes when trying to save.  I had to upload our passport photos at least 4 times.  Same with our selfies.    I could scream.  

Thanks for letting me vent.  We got an 11:00 PAT

It reminds me of when your cc bank is performing maintenance in the wee hours of the night and you try to log in and view your account and everything is moving but so slowly.  DCL should know better than to be doing website maintenance at midnight.  Ever.

I'm going to return and enter my correct info so that it's accurate.   
I hope all of you attempting this have a much better experience.


----------



## married2grumpy

ruadisneyfan2 said:


> Torture!  I just finished checking in.  I'm not new at pre or post pandemic methods.  I had to re-enter our personal info at least 4 times because by the time I finish uploading dh's photo, the little circle just keeps spinning for like 10 mins and nothing is saved.
> Just to get through it all, I said we're paying in cash and driving both ways.
> I already entered all our flight info at least twice and then it freezes when trying to save.  I had to upload our passport photos at least 4 times.  Same with our selfies.    I could scream.
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent.  We got an 11:00 PAT
> 
> It reminds me of when your cc bank is performing maintenance in the wee hours of the night and you try to log in and view your account and everything is moving but so slowly.  DCL should know better than to be doing website maintenance at midnight.  Ever.
> 
> I'm going to return and enter my correct info so that it's accurate.
> I hope all of you attempting this have a much better experience.


It was torture! This was my 1st time doing online check in and I was ready. I had everything I needed and figured I would be done in 5 minutes. I didn't finish up until about 12:35 due to having to close out and reopen the check in because it kept getting stuck with the spinning circle. 

I still ended up with PAT 11:00 which leads me to believe the ship will be pretty empty! Even this morning there are so many early PAT still available.

I was so tired and stressed out. It was not an enjoyable experience but 11:00 works for me!


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

married2grumpy said:


> It was torture! This was my 1st time doing online check in and I was ready. I had everything I needed and figured I would be done in 5 minutes. I didn't finish up until about 12:35 due to having to close out and reopen the check in because it kept getting stuck with the spinning circle.
> 
> *I still ended up with PAT 11:00 which leads me to believe the ship will be pretty empty!* Even this morning there are so many early PAT still available.
> 
> I was so tired and stressed out. It was not an enjoyable experience but 11:00 works for me!


I sure hope so!  

The strange thing is I have used the same selfie pics 4 times now.  Our passport picture was saved as a PDF file and used it like that 3 other times.  This time, when I tried to upload it, it wasn't even showing up in the folder that I knew it was in so I had to re-scan them in as JPEG files. All the while, I'm thinking all this wasted time means I'll be stuck with a 2 pm PAT.    Also, last time I uploaded passport pics, it automatically filled in the text boxes with passport ID #, DOB, expiration date, etc.  I remember thinking, "wow, that is neat! I love technology." and not that it is so difficult to type it all in but just a tad disappointed knowing that it could do it before and now it can't.  

We booked VGT so now just waiting and wondering what is our stateroom assignment.  Hoping for a cool upgrade but really just happy to be back onboard.


----------



## married2grumpy

ruadisneyfan2 said:


> I sure hope so!
> 
> The strange thing is I have used the same selfie pics 4 times now.  Our passport picture was saved as a PDF file and used it like that 3 other times.  This time, when I tried to upload it, it wasn't even showing up in the folder that I knew it was in so I had to re-scan them in as JPEG files. All the while, I'm thinking all this wasted time means I'll be stuck with a 2 pm PAT.    Also, last time I uploaded passport pics, it automatically filled in the text boxes with passport ID #, DOB, expiration date, etc.  I remember thinking, "wow, that is neat! I love technology." and not that it is so difficult to type it all in but just a tad disappointed knowing that it could do it before and now it can't.
> 
> We booked VGT so now just waiting and wondering what is our stateroom assignment.  Hoping for a cool upgrade but really just happy to be back onboard.


I thought I read somewhere to save everything as a jpeg so that's what I did. I think my picture quality may have been too good and that slowed it down some? I don't know...the entire thing was a mess lol.

We booked VGT also! Our first time doing that. An upgrade would be nice but like you, we will be happy just to be cruising again.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

carolsherman said:


> I am so computer stupid what did you do downsize the pictures of your family I figured CVS would take a picture the right size thanks for the help


Just take a close up, looking straight forward, and include from top of shoulders up.   No boobs or bellybuttons.
No need to downsize anything.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

carolsherman said:


> Thanks everyone I am so stressing about all this


Do you have a cell phone with a camera?  You will pay at least $10 each for another passport picture.


----------



## gcoolie

We sailed last week out of Miami. I had not been paying attention closely enough to know about getting online at midnight to get a good PAT. We are Platinum and I don't remember this issue pre-covid. I was so worried about the testing I missed this change. Unfortunately after realizing my mistake, I was gathering info for 7 cruisers and 4 staterooms to upload the week before we sailed. After that scramble our PATs were 1:15 for 1 of us and the rest at 2:45. Thanks to all the helpful info in the forum I found out you can go in and keep checking to get an earlier time. Kind of a pain but it worked.

All of this just to say that if the midnight thing doesn't go that well for anyone, all is not lost. We all ended up with times at 12:15 which worked out fine.


----------



## emmabelle

my checkin for the Wish starts Friday at midnight.  I want to have my pictures ready to go.  Do I need to take pictures of my passport as well as our headshots?


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

emmabelle said:


> my checkin for the Wish starts Friday at midnight.  I want to have my pictures ready to go.  Do I need to take pictures of my passport as well as our headshots?


Yes.  Both.


----------



## MrsScooby

If you had checked in for a previous cruise a few months earlier does any of that get saved or do you start from scratch for each cruise?


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

MrsScooby said:


> If you had checked in for a previous cruise a few months earlier does any of that get saved or do you start from scratch for each cruise?


I had to start all over.  Our last cruise was March 2022.  I keep reusing the same selfies.


----------



## MrsScooby

ruadisneyfan2 said:


> I had to start all over.  Our last cruise was March 2022.  I keep reusing the same selfies.


Thanks!


----------



## Arthur2990

nancipants said:


> I really, REALLY wish they would go back to staggered online check-ins. Or just have us do the passports and photos at the terminal again. I don't mind doing things online, but not at midnight when their website sucks!


I just did the DCL check in for the first time.  I had issues with spinning blue circle when trying to upload images.  I had to restart a few times from my phone.  I then also had an issue with a grey box when i selected credit card for my cruise account.  I just selected cash and updated the cc my laptop later in the day.


----------



## DianaMB333

Hi!
Should I be concerned or call or do something?

I did the online check in about a week ago, got PAT .. but the app still shows as “pending review” related to guest information… I have a non US passport

Also I didnt see where to upload the vaccine documentation..?

Thanks!


----------



## TinkLoverSam

DianaMB333 said:


> Hi!
> Should I be concerned or call or do something?
> 
> I did the online check in about a week ago, got PAT .. but the app still shows as “pending review” related to guest information… I have a non US passport
> 
> Also I didnt see where to upload the vaccine documentation..?
> 
> Thanks!


Pending review is normal until about 1 week before the cruise. You’ll need to upload your vaccine records on the safe passage website at 25 days out


----------



## DianaMB333

TinkLoverSam said:


> Pending review is normal until about 1 week before the cruise. You’ll need to upload your vaccine records on the safe passage website at 25 days out


thanks!


----------



## nancipants

DianaMB333 said:


> thanks!


Quick correction, safe passage is 15 days out!


----------



## emmabelle

Well I guess I’ll just stay awake until midnight to check in.  I better get a good boarding group.   30 days, 2 hours and 38 minutes and counting.


----------



## Cruzin’Sisters

emmabelle said:


> Well I guess I’ll just stay awake until midnight to check in.  I better get a good boarding group.   30 days, 2 hours and 38 minutes and counting.


I was in your shoes last month.  Couple of words of wisdom:  have copies of your PDF pictures of face and passport on different devices. If your computer locks up, use your phone/ iPad etc.  short and sweet.  Paying cash. Driving both ways. 
Good luck.  Even though I had issues, I got a decent PAT because we were all in the same boat.    pun intended.
LOL


----------



## emmabelle

I have my iPad set up and my phone.  I don’t think I’ll bother with the desktop.  Too much work to add the pictures. If it all goes to crap then I guess I’ll just have more time at Royal Pacific that day!


----------



## TinkLoverSam

nancipants said:


> Quick correction, safe passage is 15 days out!


Thanks fat fingers on my phone and I didn’t even notice


----------



## emmabelle

well that was a blank show, the blue circle of death for 45 minutes last night.  I finally gave up and went to bed.

I tried again at 5:30am and it went through easily, I got a PAT for 12:00 to 12:15pm.  I'm happy with that.   In the future I will just do it in the morning.


----------



## angelinaxox

I just want to verify what I have to do. My first cruise since Covid will be December 26 on the Wish. It shows that my activities booking window opens August 28.  So I would need to make final payment before then but I could make final payment up until 60 days out if I don't care about booking activities.  30 days out I do online check in and get my port arrival time. Do I have this correct?


----------



## TinkLoverSam

angelinaxox said:


> I just want to verify what I have to do. My first cruise since Covid will be December 26 on the Wish. It shows that my activities booking window opens August 28.  So I would need to make final payment before then but I could make final payment up until 60 days out if I don't care about booking activities.  30 days out I do online check in and get my port arrival time. Do I have this correct?


Yes


----------



## RedHead0186

Thank you to everyone on this thread, espeically @Doingitagain for the detailed list/instructions!  I did online check in last night (well I guess this morning, lol) for my cruise next month and I felt so prepared!  Still got the blue spinning wheel of death but at least I was able to navigate quickly through the screens when it was working properly.  Seems like others on my sailing did not fare as well.


----------



## mollygirl13

Thank you all for your help. Last night at midnight was my online check in and I was totally prepared bc of the DIS. Like others, I got the spinning wheel of death, had to enter our Passport info 3x and even got bumped out and had to re log in. Got an 11 am PAT and was back in bed by 12:40ish.


----------



## Bex258

EDIT: I removed my original post because I was trying to do online check in da day early. So I get to wake up for a 5am on a Saturday (my time zone for 12am EST) 

UPDATE: Over slept this time so started the online check in 40mins later than planned but it's not working. Lots of blue circles and when the pages is ready it's just a save and close button or a continue button. Tried on phone and laptop and tried with VPN and without. When I tried to re-login on the website it says they are unable to retrieve reservation information at this time.


----------



## Bex258

After about 3 hours the pages finally started loading correctly. I can't finish my check in because I don't have my ESTA approval yet and I need the expiry date and to take a picture of it. (I was wondering if they would let me submit an in process with an estimated expiry to amend when I get it approved but not sure without asking them).

At least I have Disney transport so the PAT isn't an issue as much but I wanted to use this as a test run in case I get a chance to go on a cruise again in case I didn't have Disney transport, so lesson learned.

Final update to this, I got my ESTA and completed online check in, I am Group 2. It's been a long week so I'm glad I check this off my list of things to do.


----------



## jiminyC_fan

Bex258 said:


> After about 3 hours the pages finally started loading correctly. I can't finish my check in because I don't have my ESTA approval yet and I need the expiry date and to take a picture of it. (I was wondering if they would let me submit an in process with an estimated expiry to amend when I get it approved but not sure without asking them).
> 
> At least I have Disney transport so the PAT isn't an issue as much but I wanted to use this as a test run in case I get a chance to go on a cruise again in case I didn't have Disney transport, so lesson learned.
> 
> Final update to this, I got my ESTA and completed online check in, I am Group 2. It's been a long week so I'm glad I check this off my list of things to do.


It took us 3 hours to check in starting at midnight EST. We got boarding group 7.  I am seeing that some cruisers after us got a better boarding number.  Pretty frustrating!


----------



## Bex258

jiminyC_fan said:


> It took us 3 hours to check in starting at midnight EST. We got boarding group 7.  I am seeing that some cruisers after us got a better boarding number.  Pretty frustrating!


Well I'm glad it wasn't just me having issues but it sucks that you got group 7. I'm sure I've seen comments that people have been able to amend it later and get a better time/group, I hope you are able to.


----------



## jiminyC_fan

Bex258 said:


> Well I'm glad it wasn't just me having issues but it sucks that you got group 7. I'm sure I've seen comments that people have been able to amend it later and get a better time/group, I hope you are able to.


You are so sweet!  Thanks!  Fingers crossed.


----------



## RedHead0186

jiminyC_fan said:


> It took us 3 hours to check in starting at midnight EST. We got boarding group 7.  I am seeing that some cruisers after us got a better boarding number.  Pretty frustrating!


I second checking back to see if you can get a better boarding time.  Also, some cruisers that got better boarding numbers might be taking DCL transport from the resorts.  I noticed that happened for my check in as well (people after me getting better groups) and it was usually if they were taking DCL transport.


----------



## jiminyC_fan

RedHead0186 said:


> I second checking back to see if you can get a better boarding time.  Also, some cruisers that got better boarding numbers might be taking DCL transport from the resorts.  I noticed that happened for my check in as well (people after me getting better groups) and it was usually if they were taking DCL transport.


We do have transfers and that's the funny part.


----------



## csmith1004

Can someone tell me about the passport submission? Do you take a photo of both the top and bottom pages (the top has my signature and the bottom is the main passport page). Do you need a separate pic of both pages, one pic of both pages together or just the bottom main page? Thanks!


----------



## erionm

csmith1004 said:


> Can someone tell me about the passport submission? Do you take a photo of both the top and bottom pages (the top has my signature and the bottom is the main passport page). Do you need a separate pic of both pages, one pic of both pages together or just the bottom main page? Thanks!


One photo that contains both pages.


----------



## mkb3

I assume check in begins at Midnight Eastern Time Zone correct?


----------



## erionm

mkb3 said:


> I assume check in begins at Midnight Eastern Time Zone correct?


Correct.


----------



## RedHead0186

jiminyC_fan said:


> We do have transfers and that's the funny part.


Huh, that's interesting!


----------



## GatorMomInNC

Trying to log on 5 people for the last 30 minutes and just keep freezing up on loading the photo on the first person.  This sucks.


----------



## mkb3

GatorMomInNC said:


> Trying to log on 5 people for the last 30 minutes and just keep freezing up on loading the photo on the first person.  This sucks.


Yea Disney IT sucks!  It would spin at every screen.  It finally gave me a port arrival time then started spinning again.  Waiting this one out, but still no confirmation emails.


----------



## GatorMomInNC

I guess I am just going to give up.  I mean, I have a job, I've ben at this for over an hour, I have not been able to complete the log in for even one of us.


----------



## mkb3

GatorMomInNC said:


> I guess I am just going to give up.  I mean, I have a job, I've ben at this for over an hour, I have not been able to complete the log in for even one of us.


 Close out and go back in.  I was able to finish.


----------



## dvcdisney

I had the same issue, I finally finished at 1:30am...but I'm sure it's likely because people just gave up and it seemed much quicker near the end.

This is the first time I didn't receive the earliest Port Arrival.


----------



## csmith1004

I had issues with the spinning circle and it took forever to upload my husbands photo        but I managed to get through everything in just under an hour. Got PAT 11:15 and BG 6. I’m ok with that. Hoping it means not having to wait too long in the terminal before boarding like we did with earlier PAT in the past.


----------



## badinnplaid

Arrrrggg--been trying to check in 2 cabins for 2 hours. I finally got the first one through, but the second one won't register the "Guest Information" section as complete! I've done it a million times--wiped all the info, re-entered it. Confirmed I haven't missed any fields. But it just won't take so I can't get to the PAT screen. Help!


----------



## badinnplaid

badinnplaid said:


> Arrrrggg--been trying to check in 2 cabins for 2 hours. I finally got the first one through, but the second one won't register the "Guest Information" section as complete! I've done it a million times--wiped all the info, re-entered it. Confirmed I haven't missed any fields. But it just won't take so I can't get to the PAT screen. Help!



Update on this. Called first thing--apparently they didn't have an email or phone number on file for that cabin, so it wouldn't show that section as complete until they entered it on their end (even though I entered it in the "optional" section on the check in form. As soon as they added it, I refreshed and saved and it marked them as complete. So frustrating.


----------



## Bex258

badinnplaid said:


> Update on this. Called first thing--apparently they didn't have an email or phone number on file for that cabin, so it wouldn't show that section as complete until they entered it on their end (even though I entered it in the "optional" section on the check in form. As soon as they added it, I refreshed and saved and it marked them as complete. So frustrating.


I'm glad you were able to get it sorted, it's the worst thing when they've set it to dealt with over night but the support when things go wrong doesn't open until hours later.


----------



## limespy

Thanks so much for all of the info shared here! I had no idea checking in online is going to be such a pain.  Not looking forward to that but I am looking forward to our first Disney Cruise in a couple months!


----------



## IamAnniM

limespy said:


> Thanks so much for all of the info shared here! I had no idea checking in online is going to be such a pain.  Not looking forward to that but I am looking forward to our first Disney Cruise in a couple months!


I had NO problems…and we were filling in info from 2 separate households 
Anything left blank we saved and went back in later and filled in missing info.

just prepare your info ahead of time.
I had photos of passport page, 
selfies appropriately taken 
all your ID info and flight (if any) or transportation
credit card info downloaded on my phone/iPad
 I also had my drivers license info 
and just fill in the blanks.  
then again 15 days prior add all your COVID info into the Safe Passage app.


----------



## limespy

IamAnniM said:


> I had NO problems…and we were filling in info from 2 separate households
> Anything left blank we saved and went back in later and filled in missing info.
> 
> just prepare your info ahead of time.
> I had photos of passport page,
> selfies appropriately taken
> all your ID info and flight (if any) or transportation
> credit card info downloaded on my phone/iPad
> I also had my drivers license info
> and just fill in the blanks.
> then again 15 days prior add all your COVID info into the Safe Passage app.


Great to know! Thank you!


----------



## Primerz

I want to thank everyone who contributed their helpful hints here. Preparation, including backup plans, is key. So is patience.

Done at 12:40, PAT at 11:30, boarding group 6.

I don't think I wouldn't have succeeded with this early time without the guidance of those who have gone before....thanks again!


----------



## JonMcIntosh

Adding my very recent experience here, FWIW:
First of all, I was a day early because I was watching the rolling countdown on the app and not counting actual days. I'm smart like that.

Secondly, I couldn't even find the online check-in button on my browser using Safari. I did see it on my phone via the app, but that kept timing out and it took me multiple tries to register each person. Later I logged in via Chrome and had much better success.

Overall it took me an hour and 45 minutes to complete check-in for 6 people in 2 staterooms. 

We still were able to get a PAT of 11:45 and BG 9 (which feels decent to me, but what do I know as a first time cruiser) and a PAT of 12:00 and BG 11 for our 2nd stateroom. We're all together, so we're going to plan to show up at 11:45 and pray to the Port Arrival gods that they let us all "arrive" at the same time.

Thanks for the help/advice/info/angst.


----------



## mmouse37

Check in last night was a nightmare.  Nobody could do it without the blue spinning circle of doom.  Took 2 hours and 45 minutes to check in 2 cabins.  Other times were bad but last night was the worst!!  We have 4 cabins in our group and we all got different times.

MJ


----------



## JonMcIntosh

mmouse37 said:


> Check in last night was a nightmare.  Nobody could do it without the blue spinning circle of doom.  Took 2 hours and 45 minutes to check in 2 cabins.  Other times were bad but last night was the worst!!  We have 4 cabins in our group and we all got different times.
> 
> MJ


Sorry to hear. Very frustrating. Curious what browser you were using? I had a hard time with Safari on my phone but much easier with Chrome.


----------



## mmouse37

JonMcIntosh said:


> Sorry to hear. Very frustrating. Curious what browser you were using? I had a hard time with Safari on my phone but much easier with Chrome.


I tried my Iphone through the app and Chrome.  It was definitely something on their end....the circle just kept spinning for everyone.


----------



## JonMcIntosh

mmouse37 said:


> I tried my Iphone through the app and Chrome.  It was definitely something on their end....the circle just kept spinning for everyone.


Oh, yeah, I got spinning blue circles most of the time.


----------



## AZMermaid

mmouse37 said:


> Check in last night was a nightmare.  Nobody could do it without the blue spinning circle of doom.  Took 2 hours and 45 minutes to check in 2 cabins.  Other times were bad but last night was the worst!!  We have 4 cabins in our group and we all got different times.
> 
> MJ


We were last night too. I gave up after an hour of getting absolutely nowhere. I randomly woke up at 3AM (6EST) and got 11:30 PAT with group 6. I was like all that stress to maybe save 30 minutes- not worth it! I know there‘s a Magic, Dream and Wish all scheduled for 10/10. Clearly this was way too much for the system. So frustrating!


----------



## mmouse37

AZMermaid said:


> We were last night too. I gave up after an hour of getting absolutely nowhere. I randomly woke up at 3AM (6EST) and got 11:30 PAT with group 6. I was like all that stress to maybe save 30 minutes- not worth it! I know there‘s a Magic, Dream and Wish all scheduled for 10/10. Clearly this was way too much for the system. So frustrating!



That makes sense...I did not realize there were 3 ships checking in.  There has to be a better way.  Were you checking for Magic or a different ship.  I was doing it for the Magic and waited up until 3:30 to complete two cabins.  The first cabin I got 11:30 with BG of 7 and the next cabin not until 11:45.  

MJ


----------



## AZMermaid

We are on the Dream. I only know because I spent way too much time debating between the three cruises, lol! I didn’t even get a button to start check in fir the first 20 minutes last night!


----------



## Primerz

My son's passport arrived yesterday, but we had already passed our 30-day mark so I used his birth certificate. Is it worth updating the info now? We're 27 days out and our check-in is "pending review." Would I mess things up by switching? I'm actual not sure it makes a difference but I feel better with the passport and I want to make sure everything syncs up. Thanks in advance for your thoughts!


----------



## RedHead0186

Primerz said:


> My son's passport arrived yesterday, but we had already passed our 30-day mark so I used his birth certificate. Is it worth updating the info now? We're 27 days out and our check-in is "pending review." Would I mess things up by switching? I'm actual not sure it makes a difference but I feel better with the passport and I want to make sure everything syncs up. Thanks in advance for your thoughts!


I believe once the document goes into 'pending review,' you can't switch it (if they hadn't started reviewing it yet you could, but since it's in the review phase I think you have to stick with what's submitted).


----------



## ookitarepanda

Getting prepped for my check-in soon. For emergency contact... I'm going with my wife - should I set our emergency contacts as each other? Or as our folks back home in case the boat sinks?

If our flight in (night before) has a layover, do I give my initial starting airport or the airport we stop in on the way to Miami?


----------



## Clarkson U

csmith1004 said:


> Can someone tell me about the passport submission? Do you take a photo of both the top and bottom pages (the top has my signature and the bottom is the main passport page). Do you need a separate pic of both pages, one pic of both pages together or just the bottom main page? Thanks!


I have only uploaded the bottom with the data and picture and it has never been an issue including three cruises since restart


----------



## Clarkson U

So just did check in this week for our third cruise since the restart. I uploaded our photos - same ones I used for July sailing and this time the system says photo may be blurry! I personally think there IT system is blurry or maybe there AI is seeing blurry! Oh well - didn’t care as it still let me finish the process and get a PAT but I did find it odd!


----------



## Howmel

We will have 5 rooms with 17 of us. We will all have different times we can check in due to some of us having sailed before. This is our 5th Disney Cruise and we never uploaded photos before. It is all sounding overwhelming. Will each family have a different PAT? We're all getting to the port at the same time. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## AZMermaid

Everyone checks in at 30 days regardless of past cruising. Status now only comes into play when booking excursions and on board activities


----------



## magsnwonderland

There are 4 ships (all but the fantasy) sailing the same day as ours in November. Sounds like we have no chance of being able to successfully check in at midnight.


----------



## jjgarv2106

The number of ships checking in at the same time seems to be the key. 

I checked in last week for our Dream cruise and I believe that we were the only ship checking in that night. Took about 30[ish minutes. Started on my laptop, got the spinning blue circle of doom, refreshed, but then got a message on the DCL site say that they could not access any reservations at that time. I switched to my phone (going through the app) and completed check-in that way. Felt very very fortunate and thrilled to get an 11:00am PAT and Boarding group 2.


----------



## TheOneWithTheTriplets

jjgarv2106 said:


> The number of ships checking in at the same time seems to be the key.
> 
> I checked in last week for our Dream cruise and I believe that we were the only ship checking in that night. Took about 30[ish minutes. Started on my laptop, got the spinning blue circle of doom, refreshed, but then got a message on the DCL site say that they could not access any reservations at that time. I switched to my phone (going through the app) and completed check-in that way. Felt very very fortunate and thrilled to get an 11:00am PAT and Boarding group 2.


Not loving all these reports where people have to switch to the app. I mean, I'll do what I need to do, but data entry with a real keyboard, mouse, tabstops, etc is so, so, so much better!!


----------



## RedHead0186

Howmel said:


> We will have 5 rooms with 17 of us. We will all have different times we can check in due to some of us having sailed before. This is our 5th Disney Cruise and we never uploaded photos before. It is all sounding overwhelming. Will each family have a different PAT? We're all getting to the port at the same time. Any help would be appreciated.


Everyone checks in 30 days out, so you'll all be able to check in at the same time.  The advice in this thread (especially having all photos saved on both your computer and your phone, and having a document with all the other info typed out already so you can just copy/paste, were lifesavers for me.  Also skip as much as you can (just select cash for onboard account, skip entering flights, etc.)-focus on the photos and the demographic info.  You can edit onboard account and travel plans after you get a PAT.  Also, watch the date formats-I was trying to enter birthdates and passport expiration dates and it kept defaulting to today's date for some odd reason (I think I had the year formatted wrong).  But it won't tell you that right away, it'll just spin/load for a while then tell you something was wrong.  So the extra few seconds spent to check all dates are correct before you hit submit will likely save you time having to redo (after a wait).

I believe you will choose PAT by stateroom.  So if each family has their own stateroom then yes, theoretically, they could all have the same PAT.  If you can get someone to help you with check in (since you have five rooms, you can work on room 1, someone else can work on room 2.  The more you can do simultaneously the better chance you have of getting the same PAT for all 5 staterooms.

With that said, you are able to edit your PAT, so if everyone doesn't get the same PAT you can change it later.  Or, just have everyone show up at whatever the latest PAT is-at a certain point, they'll call open boarding so PAT/boarding group might not matter anyway.

Good luck!


----------



## Howmel

RedHead0186 said:


> Everyone checks in 30 days out, so you'll all be able to check in at the same time.  The advice in this thread (especially having all photos saved on both your computer and your phone, and having a document with all the other info typed out already so you can just copy/paste, were lifesavers for me.  Also skip as much as you can (just select cash for onboard account, skip entering flights, etc.)-focus on the photos and the demographic info.  You can edit onboard account and travel plans after you get a PAT.  Also, watch the date formats-I was trying to enter birthdates and passport expiration dates and it kept defaulting to today's date for some odd reason (I think I had the year formatted wrong).  But it won't tell you that right away, it'll just spin/load for a while then tell you something was wrong.  So the extra few seconds spent to check all dates are correct before you hit submit will likely save you time having to redo (after a wait).
> 
> I believe you will choose PAT by stateroom.  So if each family has their own stateroom then yes, theoretically, they could all have the same PAT.  If you can get someone to help you with check in (since you have five rooms, you can work on room 1, someone else can work on room 2.  The more you can do simultaneously the better chance you have of getting the same PAT for all 5 staterooms.
> 
> With that said, you are able to edit your PAT, so if everyone doesn't get the same PAT you can change it later.  Or, just have everyone show up at whatever the latest PAT is-at a certain point, they'll call open boarding so PAT/boarding group might not matter anyway.
> 
> Good luck!


Thank you! This was SO helpful! I appreciate you!


----------



## MartinoHeat

Worth noting because it was something I was scrabbling around for at check in. For the us cruises international folk need to also have visa/estas ready to upload too.


----------



## maui2k5

We (4) cruise on Oct 6 out of Miami and have a question about the documentation for sailing.  For my wife, we used her DL and Birth Certificate for our online check-in since her renewed passport had not yet arrived from the US Gov’t.  We just got word it has shipped and arrive in a few days.

That being said, since our online check-in is still pending review and allows you to edit it (such as uploading a passport image), should we just leave it as is and bring her new passport, DL and a copy of her BC?  Or is it ok to edit the check-in without risking losing our 11:15 PAT?


----------



## Fuzzycaterpillar1

As predicted, check in was a blue spinning nightmare. Only the app worked, plus I had to manually take pictures on the spot because the upload function didn't work. 2 hours total.


----------



## chubbyzeus

Couple of quick tips for folks trying to speed through to PAT. 
Take selfies with your phone for your security photo. Then take a cropped screenshot of that selfie, and email yourself that screenshot. You’ll end up with a much smaller jpeg than the original photo, save it to your computer/phone (whatever you’re using for online check-in). Upload that copy when checking in. The smaller file size will upload way faster and get you to next step quicker. (Even if it says it’s no good, save it and move on anyway!) 
Same goes for your citizenship document photos.
Also, do not wait until 12:01 to head to the site. The blue wheel is not the site crashing despite popular opinion. It’s throttling users to prevent double and triple booking. Think of a crowd heading through the same doorway. So the queue will favor those who arrive first with proper bandwidth. Start refreshing around 11:50-11:55. Time your last refresh to hit at exactly midnight. 
And as was mentioned before, set your onboard account to cash and your travel plans to “parked at the pier” to speed through them. You can fix them later on. 
Using the earlier tips and the ones I described I got an 11am PAT and boarding group 2. I was done checking in in about 5-6 minutes no exaggeration.


----------



## maui2k5

As of today, 12 days before we sail on the Dream out of Miami, our online checkin is now complete.  For reference, we uploaded all of our documentation 30 days out and did not yet have my wife’s renewed passport.  I uploaded her passport yesterday when we received it and then the next day we were all cleared for travel docs/photos.  Also, once cleared for our travel documentation we were bumped up from our 11:15-11:30am PAT group 5 to group 4.

Also, we did not have to re-upload any of our vaccination cards (except our 12 yo who did not have her vaccine card in time last year) since we cruised last Dec.  That was all approved in Safe Passage within 48 hours.

All in all, a smooth process and excited for our cruise in a week and a half!


----------



## oopsi.daisies

I just checked in for my family's cruise at the end of October.  I just wanted to thank every one of you that left helpful advice in the thread.  Other than timing out once and needing to sign in again, everything went really smoothly.  Thanks everyone!!


----------



## lynnfitz

Sorry for this question, first ever cruise next summer. What’s the difference between the boarding time and the group number? Thanks!


----------



## chubbyzeus

lynnfitz said:


> Sorry for this question, first ever cruise next summer. What’s the difference between the boarding time and the group number? Thanks!


One is Arrival time, PAT, the time you’re allowed to arrive at the port. The other is how soon you’ll be getting on after arrival.


----------



## Ensusieasm

ghtx said:


> I am staying up late tomorrow (Wed) night to do online check-in or our cruise right at midnight Thursday morning at our 30-day mark, since I want to snag an early port arrival time.
> 
> What all will I need to have prepared with me to complete the check-in and get the arrival time?  I read somewhere that I will need scanned images of everyone's passports, plus photos/headshots of everyone (not just their passport pictures).  Is that right, and anything else I should know?  I want to make sure I can finish it ASAP, and I don't want to have to wake anyone up at midnight!
> 
> Thanks!


Wow! Very helpful information!


----------



## Want to Cruise

I just want to thank everyone for all the great advice, I was able to check in in just over 10 minutes and am in the second boarding group with PAT of 11:00.  Thank you so much, I would never have been as well prepared without these tips.


----------



## KSL

ookitarepanda said:


> Getting prepped for my check-in soon. For emergency contact... I'm going with my wife - should I set our emergency contacts as each other? Or as our folks back home in case the boat sinks?
> 
> If our flight in (night before) has a layover, do I give my initial starting airport or the airport we stop in on the way to Miami?


 I'm wondering the same things -- advice, anyone?


----------



## maui2k5

KSL said:


> I'm wondering the same things -- advice, anyone?


Usually your emergency contact should be someone not traveling with you in the event there is a problem/accident/sickness while traveling.


----------



## KSL

Gotcha, right.  I guess I was overthinking it (wondered if I should I put my DH there but presumably they'd be in touch with our travel party first, so they're looking for others not on the trip; makes perfect sense of course).

How about the second question:  is there room to enter both legs of connecting flights?  If not, I'm thinking just include the flight that arrives to Miami.  Anyone know?


----------



## chubbyzeus

KSL said:


> I'm wondering the same things -- advice, anyone?


I used to fill in that space “Call 911.” HR didn’t think it was funny, so I got married to use my In-laws as contacts


----------



## lynnfitz

Thanks everyone! Great information, especially for a first time cruiser!


----------



## AB Tiago

KSL said:


> Gotcha, right.  I guess I was overthinking it (wondered if I should I put my DH there but presumably they'd be in touch with our travel party first, so they're looking for others not on the trip; makes perfect sense of course).
> 
> How about the second question:  is there room to enter both legs of connecting flights?  If not, I'm thinking just include the flight that arrives to Miami.  Anyone know?



I have the same curiosity about connecting flights. My family will be coming from Southeast Asia, arriving the day before. We have 2 stops (3 planes in total). Do I need to input all flight details?


----------



## chubbyzeus

AB Tiago said:


> I have the same curiosity about connecting flights. My family will be coming from Southeast Asia, arriving the day before. We have 2 stops (3 planes in total). Do I need to input all flight details?


Yes you can and do input all segments of arrival and departure.


----------



## AB Tiago

chubbyzeus said:


> Yes you can and do input all segments of arrival and departure.


Thank you!


----------



## Disneycouple99

Delete.


----------



## dwg

We will be completing the online checkin next week and we used an iPhone for the selfie.  We did not change any settings in the iPhone so the photo format is HEIC instead of jpeg.  Has anyone had any issues with the selfie uploading or being accepted in the HEIC format?


----------



## chubbyzeus

dwg said:


> We will be completing the online checkin next week and we used an iPhone for the selfie.  We did not change any settings in the iPhone so the photo format is HEIC instead of jpeg.  Has anyone had any issues with the selfie uploading or being accepted in the HEIC format?


Just screenshot the selfie and use the screenshot, it’ll be jpeg


----------



## dwg

chubbyzeus said:


> Just screenshot the selfie and use the screenshot, it’ll be jpeg


Thank you, that was a very easy way to get the jpeg. Much smaller file.


----------



## tee11

dwg said:


> We will be completing the online checkin next week and we used an iPhone for the selfie.  We did not change any settings in the iPhone so the photo format is HEIC instead of jpeg.  Has anyone had any issues with the selfie uploading or being accepted in the HEIC format?


Oops I just used photos from iPhone, they look good quality and there were no error messages or complaint during the upload or after.  I used the app on the iPhone for that part of the check in so I didn't see the format and didn't think about the type of file of the photo.  Completed check in... but will the pics be rejected?!  Will see.


----------



## tee11

I do have an update/clarification for everyone on the passports from a cast member:  They would like the double page, not only the photo page.  Minors do not have to sign ("signature of bearer"), only adults.

Other than that; my alarm woke me up 30 minutes too late.  I didn't realize I had made an error with the format when scanning passports the day before, and so I had to rescan them, then I got the blue circle on the credit card page, no matter what I tried to do (even trying to change to cash)... all in all; 45 minutes later check in complete... but PAT is not what I had hoped (12:15) and boarding group 13.  Thank goodness I didn't wait until the next morning.


----------



## dwg

I did call DCL the other day and the cast member did not think it mattered regarding the format of the photos.  She thought the iPhone format of HEIC is ok. But since it is a higher resolution than JPEG I don't want to chance it. She also mention that the photo of the passport should include both the signature page and the photo/passport information page in one photo.  Since I scanned the passport to get the photo  it was already JPEG. 

I also complained that there is nowhere on the DCL website to prepare for the online checkin in advance by being able to see what documents/photos/information, etc are required to complete the online checkin and that I needed to go to the disboards to get information. I told her that I wanted that issue elevated and she said she was filling out the form to elevate as we were speaking. This issue is important because of the way DCL changed the online checkin process and the way PAT times are assigned.  

The CM was well aware of the fact that everyone is trying to get on at 12:01 am to complete the online checkin and that the process could be slow due to the volume of guests trying to complete the checkin. She suggest using the phone app to complete the online checkin instead of the computer. That would be ok with me except with having to upload photos and overall ease of use the computer is better for me. 

When I go into the app it does tell me the start date that I am eligible to complete the online checkin while the website only mentions that online checkin is available 30 days prior to setting sail. Does the link automatically appear on the website and app at 12:01 am under the online checkin section? Right now there is no link available.


----------



## csmith1004

dwg said:


> I did call DCL the other day and the cast member did not think it mattered regarding the format of the photos.  She thought the iPhone format of HEIC is ok. But since it is a higher resolution than JPEG I don't want to chance it. She also mention that the photo of the passport should include both the signature page and the photo/passport information page in one photo.  Since I scanned the passport to get the photo  it was already JPEG.
> 
> I also complained that there is nowhere on the DCL website to prepare for the online checkin in advance by being able to see what documents/photos/information, etc are required to complete the online checkin and that I needed to go to the disboards to get information. I told her that I wanted that issue elevated and she said she was filling out the form to elevate as we were speaking. This issue is important because of the way DCL changed the online checkin process and the way PAT times are assigned.
> 
> The CM was well aware of the fact that everyone is trying to get on at 12:01 am to complete the online checkin and that the process could be slow due to the volume of guests trying to complete the checkin. She suggest using the phone app to complete the online checkin instead of the computer. That would be ok with me except with having to upload photos and overall ease of use the computer is better for me.
> 
> When I go into the app it does tell me the start date that I am eligible to complete the online checkin while the website only mentions that online checkin is available 30 days prior to setting sail. Does the link automatically appear on the website and app at 12:01 am under the online checkin section? Right now there is no link available.


The check in button on the app showed up for me at exactly 12:00 ET. I’m not sure why they say it matters about ‘using the app’ though because hitting the button in the app prompts ‘open browser’ so it seems you must checkin there either way.


----------



## dwg

csmith1004 said:


> The check in button on the app showed up for me at exactly 12:00 ET. I’m not sure why they say it matters about ‘using the app’ though because hitting the button in the app prompts ‘open browser’ so it seems you must checkin there either way.


I think they are just pushing the app to make it appear that the process is so convenient you can use the app.  I think a lot of companies push their app for how convenient they want you to believe it is.  Personally I disagree and prefer using the computer.  Obviously if you are out on the road the app is the way to go but for this I would use the computer.


----------



## TheOneWithTheTriplets

Thanks so much to everyone on this thread! Our check in was last night and your tips were absolutely perfect. I still battled the blue circle a few times, but that's Disney IT for you.


----------



## Normangirls

Doingitagain said:


> If you have multiple staterooms, you have to do them one at a time.  You can do it from one log in, just switch reservations.
> 
> Preparation:
> 1.  have downloaded to your device 1) a clean headshot of each person (straight on, no eyeglasses, hats or hair accessories, shoulders included, cannot be the same as passport photo), low resolution and 2) passport photo.  Must be JPEG file!
> 2.  a document with each passenger's birthdate, address, cell phone, email address, passport number, passport expiration, safe word for kids club, emergency contact name, emergency contact phone number, credit card information
> 3. Flight information for all legs -- date, airline, airport from, airport to, confirmation number/record locator number, flight number, time departure, time arrival
> 
> For speed:
> 1. Upload photo and if it says it doesn't meet the criteria, click SAVE and move on.  Deal with it after you get your PAT.
> 2.  For Onboard account, select Cash to get through it quickly
> 3.  For Travel Plans, select Driving to get through it quickly.  I just used home address for the return.
> 4.  Finish each stateroom then go back and fix photo, add credit card, add flight information.
> 
> You can change PAT times, so keep checking to see if any better ones become available closer to the cruise.
> 
> You can edit the Online Checkin information as much as you want (at least I have so far), until that piece of it goes under review and can't be modified.


Doingitagain, you are more helpful than you can imagine, and my hero.  I came in to post just to tell you that.

Online check in a few days ago, never got the app to work at all that night, but I had everything ready per this thread, had a spinning wheel a couple of times but not for long, got an 11:15 PAT and boarding group 4.  We sail 11/3.  SO EXCITED!


----------



## Doingitagain

Normangirls said:


> Doingitagain, you are more helpful than you can imagine, and my hero.  I came in to post just to tell you that.
> 
> Online check in a few days ago, never got the app to work at all that night, but I had everything ready per this thread, had a spinning wheel a couple of times but not for long, got an 11:15 PAT and boarding group 4.  We sail 11/3.  SO EXCITED!


Glad it helped!  It was my way of paying it forward, what I wrote is an accumulation of all the wonderful tips I gleaned from these boards and some organization I put to them.


----------



## tee11

tee11 said:


> I do have an update/clarification for everyone on the passports from a cast member:  They would like the double page, not only the photo page.  Minors do not have to sign ("signature of bearer"), only adults.
> 
> Other than that; my alarm woke me up 30 minutes too late.  I didn't realize I had made an error with the format when scanning passports the day before, and so I had to rescan them, then I got the blue circle on the credit card page, no matter what I tried to do (even trying to change to cash)... all in all; 45 minutes later check in complete... but PAT is not what I had hoped (12:15) and boarding group 13.  Thank goodness I didn't wait until the next morning.


I want to add to my own post in case it helps someone:  So, I checked back in the morning, and contrary to what I had thought, it looks like I *could* have waited until the morning - the same PAT was still offered at 7 am and 8am as around 1:15 am.  It wasn't until two days later that the PAT availability  changed to significantly (~30 minutes) later.    So, if the early PAT is very important to you, then yes, you need to be there at midnight, prepped like described, and better double check everything.   I ran into three issues:  alarm 30 minutes late, rescanned passports, and website technical issue with the "blue circle" on the credit card page.   Conclusion:  1:15 am versus the next morning, or even a day later did not make a difference apparently in this instance.   If I had known I could have gotten the same PAT, I would not have set my alarm at all (I have to get up very early and it messed up my sleep completely).  I'm still a bit shocked about how it went.   If anyone has any encouragement to offer how they were able to change their PAT to an earlier one, I would love to hear it.   Also I would love to hear if anyone has any insight into how the PAT corresponds to the boarding groups, since on our cruise earlier this year we had a much earlier PAT (11:15), but were still boarding group 11.


----------



## TheOneWithTheTriplets

tee11 said:


> I want to add to my own post in case it helps someone:  So, I checked back in the morning, and contrary to what I had thought, it looks like I *could* have waited until the morning - the same PAT was still offered at 7 am and 8am as around 1:15 am.  It wasn't until two days later that the PAT availability  changed to significantly (~30 minutes) later.    So, if the early PAT is very important to you, then yes, you need to be there at midnight, prepped like described, and better double check everything.   I ran into three issues:  alarm 30 minutes late, rescanned passports, and website technical issue with the "blue circle" on the credit card page.   Conclusion:  1:15 am versus the next morning, or even a day later did not make a difference apparently in this instance.   If I had known I could have gotten the same PAT, I would not have set my alarm at all (I have to get up very early and it messed up my sleep completely).  I'm still a bit shocked about how it went.   If anyone has any encouragement to offer how they were able to change their PAT to an earlier one, I would love to hear it.   Also I would love to hear if anyone has any insight into how the PAT corresponds to the boarding groups, since on our cruise earlier this year we had a much earlier PAT (11:15), but were still boarding group 11.



Unfortunately, you're probably right about the difference between starting at 12:30 versus the next morning. Everyone who was really "on it" was ahead of you and everyone who was happy to wake up the next morning was sleeping. You were the last one in line for the virtual rope drop because of the issue with your alarm, which stinks.

I will say, if Royal Gathering is a priority, then middle of the night is a must. For our 11/7 sailing, they were fully booked by 1:30am. People who didn't do the middle of the night, or forgot that royal gathering dropped at the same time as check in, were SOL.

I'm assuming the correlation between PAT and BG has changed significantly with a) testing requirements and b) increased capacity. They have more people they need to get on but very, very few of those folks are going to be bottle necked at testing. Based on the FB group for our sailing, there are about 3 BGs per 15 minute slot (11:15s were getting 3, 4, or 5).


----------



## tee11

TheOneWithTheTriplets said:


> Unfortunately, you're probably right about the difference between starting at 12:30 versus the next morning. Everyone who was really "on it" was ahead of you and everyone who was happy to wake up the next morning was sleeping. You were the last one in line for the virtual rope drop because of the issue with your alarm, which stinks.
> 
> I will say, if Royal Gathering is a priority, then middle of the night is a must. For our 11/7 sailing, they were fully booked by 1:30am. People who didn't do the middle of the night, or forgot that royal gathering dropped at the same time as check in, were SOL.
> 
> I'm assuming the correlation between PAT and BG has changed significantly with a) testing requirements and b) increased capacity. They have more people they need to get on but very, very few of those folks are going to be bottle necked at testing. Based on the FB group for our sailing, there are about 3 BGs per 15 minute slot (11:15s were getting 3, 4, or 5).


Thanks so much for all your insight!  That's super interesting with the correlation of PAT and BG  - I had thought that was odd!   Yes, I'm still feeling awful - and to make matters worse, you are of course correct as well with the Royal Gathering - I did remember and checked on that with my other device while I was in the "blue circle glitch" it must have been around 1 am at that point, and YES, it was ALL GONE already (two offered on our sailing).   So accomplished nothing being up most of the night...


----------



## Clarkson U

tee11 said:


> I do have an update/clarification for everyone on the passports from a cast member:  They would like the double page, not only the photo page.  Minors do not have to sign ("signature of bearer"), only adults.
> 
> Other than that; my alarm woke me up 30 minutes too late.  I didn't realize I had made an error with the format when scanning passports the day before, and so I had to rescan them, then I got the blue circle on the credit card page, no matter what I tried to do (even trying to change to cash)... all in all; 45 minutes later check in complete... but PAT is not what I had hoped (12:15) and boarding group 13.  Thank goodness I didn't wait until the next morning.


I have not yet uploaded the double page in now 4 sailings since restart and never had any passport photo rejected! I only upload the half page with all the info on it.


----------



## TheOneWithTheTriplets

Clarkson U said:


> I have not yet uploaded the double page in now 4 sailings since restart and never had any passport photo rejected! I only upload the half page with all the info on it.


My girls' passports were renewed this summer and the newest design has data on top and bottom pages. In addition to the signature line, a duplicate photo is on the top (I'm sure there's some security reason why they picture is on twice, one in color and one in b&w). So, I would expect that the newer passports at least, will require the photo showing both pages. Unless Disney isn't on the ball about the design change...


----------



## Clarkson U

TheOneWithTheTriplets said:


> My girls' passports were renewed this summer and the newest design has data on top and bottom pages. In addition to the signature line, a duplicate photo is on the top (I'm sure there's some security reason why they picture is on twice, one in color and one in b&w). So, I would expect that the newer passports at least, will require the photo showing both pages. Unless Disney isn't on the ball about the design change...


They are not! I have tgst new passport and have used it now in three sailings include one today without any issues on the half page


----------



## pxefig

Thank you for all the tips! Our check in was tonight. Refreshing on the computer the check in button never showed up so I used the app. Checked in both staterooms for 11:15 boarding time group 5. So grateful for this community to help make these trips the best they can be!


----------



## MommyCMickey

jjgarv2106 said:


> The number of ships checking in at the same time seems to be the key.
> 
> I checked in last week for our Dream cruise and I believe that we were the only ship checking in that night. Took about 30[ish minutes. Started on my laptop, got the spinning blue circle of doom, refreshed, but then got a message on the DCL site say that they could not access any reservations at that time. I switched to my phone (going through the app) and completed check-in that way. Felt very very fortunate and thrilled to get an 11:00am PAT and Boarding group 2.


Oh wow that’s awesome


----------



## SLC913

pxefig said:


> Thank you for all the tips! Our check in was tonight. Refreshing on the computer the check in button never showed up so I used the app. Checked in both staterooms for 11:15 boarding time group 5. So grateful for this community to help make these trips the best they can be!


We checked in on Friday evening (mountain time so it was 10pm) as well and our check in worked great on the app! My husband got it all in within 10 minutes and we are group 6. 

I was the most stressed about this for some reason  - this is our first cruise so it’s hard to know how it goes until you do it!


----------



## bamdoo

Thanks to all the helpful information in this thread I was able to check-in both of our rooms for the Dream on 11/17 by 12:15am and received a 11:00-11:15 boarding ,group 3 for both rooms.  Did one cabin on my desktop and the other on my ipad.  Thanks again to everyone that has contributed to this thread.  Our first Disney cruise.


----------



## disneycruisedreams

OK so documents are loaded and pending review still and Safe Passage sent an email saying we were clear to sail. Now what???  Does it say somewhere in the app that we don’t need to test? How does Disney know we are vaccinated?


----------



## DianaMB333

Deleted


----------



## tee11

Have a follow up question for those who put “cash” when checking in, and have done this before.  I was told that port adventures and other pre-booked items (photo packages, etc.) will be charged right away on boarding day… and when you choose “cash” it let’s you know that you’ll have your charging privileges suspended, if you go over X Dollars (500 or sth) - well, will they cancel your port adventures, or other items then or… wait until you are actually on board and call your stateroom that first day, or…?  Thanks.


----------



## ekmom

First time cruiser and hoping to check in at midnight tonight.  There are 4 of us (two staterooms) but I don't have the photo of the passport for one of us.  I do have the passport number and expiration date. Is there any way I can check in or am I going to have to wait until I have the photo?


----------



## ekmom

ekmom said:


> First time cruiser and hoping to check in at midnight tonight.  There are 4 of us (two staterooms) but I don't have the photo of the passport for one of us.  I do have the passport number and expiration date. Is there any way I can check in or am I going to have to wait until I have the photo?


In case anyone is wondering about the answer to this, I was able to check in with a photo of the person's previous passport. Once it auto filled the form with the passport info, I then updated it to the correct passport number and expiration date.  Obviously the person will need to submit the correct passport photo but in the meantime it allowed me to get a PAT.  Everything worked very easily last night and I started at midnight and was done by 12:25.  Our first room got a PAT of 11:15 and the second room 11:30. We all got boarding group 7.


----------



## MommyCMickey

What’s a good boarding group to get? Just curious


----------



## AndACatWillFollowYouHome

I can confirm that the cash/parked-at-port method is a lifesaver! This is my first cruise, and it made check-in significantly less stressful than I expected. Managed to be done in under 10 minutes and snagged an 11:00 PAT and the 3rd boarding group.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

If you are getting transportation from Disney, can you still put parked at port?

Second, if I put cash, can I change it to credit card after? I do have two excursions reserved. What will happen if I put cash?

Third, so I just need my passport, a photo of the page with all my info and photo in jpeg, and then a second photo of my face with shoulders that I can take with my phone, as a jpeg?


----------



## TheOneWithTheTriplets

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> If you are getting transportation from Disney, can you still put parked at port?
> 
> Second, if I put cash, can I change it to credit card after? I do have two excursions reserved. What will happen if I put cash?
> 
> Third, so I just need my passport, a photo of the page with all my info and photo in jpeg, and then a second photo of my face with shoulders that I can take with my phone, as a jpeg?


If Disney is taking you, you automatically get better PAT and BG. You don't have to play the high stress midnight game with the rest of us.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

TheOneWithTheTriplets said:


> If Disney is taking you, you automatically get better PAT and BG. You don't have to play the high stress midnight game with the rest of us.



Oh alright didn’t know that. Yes I paid transportation from the airport


----------



## FastPasser.

TheOneWithTheTriplets said:


> If Disney is taking you, you automatically get better PAT and BG.


What's BG?



TheOneWithTheTriplets said:


> You don't have to play the high stress midnight game with the rest of us.


I've read that some people do that.


----------



## Doingitagain

FastPasser. said:


> What's BG?


Boarding Group.  There may be multiple boarding groups in each time slot.  They call boarding groups one at a time to board the ship.


----------



## tntstults

Doingitagain said:


> If you have multiple staterooms, you have to do them one at a time.  You can do it from one log in, just switch reservations.
> 
> Preparation:
> 1.  have downloaded to your device 1) a clean headshot of each person (straight on, no eyeglasses, hats or hair accessories, shoulders included, cannot be the same as passport photo), low resolution and 2) passport photo.  Must be JPEG file!
> 2.  a document with each passenger's birthdate, address, cell phone, email address, passport number, passport expiration, safe word for kids club, emergency contact name, emergency contact phone number, credit card information
> 3. Flight information for all legs -- date, airline, airport from, airport to, confirmation number/record locator number, flight number, time departure, time arrival
> 
> For speed:
> 1. Upload photo and if it says it doesn't meet the criteria, click SAVE and move on.  Deal with it after you get your PAT.
> 2.  For Onboard account, select Cash to get through it quickly
> 3.  For Travel Plans, select Driving to get through it quickly.  I just used home address for the return.
> 4.  Finish each stateroom then go back and fix photo, add credit card, add flight information.
> 
> You can change PAT times, so keep checking to see if any better ones become available closer to the cruise.
> 
> You can edit the Online Checkin information as much as you want (at least I have so far), until that piece of it goes under review and can't be modified.


You state in the For Speed list on number 4 to finish each stateroom and go back to fix photos and enter flight info. Do you go back and make these changes only after you get your PAT?  Or do they need done before you submit that first time? Thank you!


----------



## TheOneWithTheTriplets

tntstults said:


> You state in the For Speed list on number 4 to finish each stateroom and go back to fix photos and enter flight info. Do you go back and make these changes only after you get your PAT?  Or do they need done before you submit that first time? Thank you!


After. Get the PAT(s), then you can go back to add credit card or flights, fix photos, etc.


----------



## Doingitagain

tntstults said:


> You state in the For Speed list on number 4 to finish each stateroom and go back to fix photos and enter flight info. Do you go back and make these changes only after you get your PAT?  Or do they need done before you submit that first time? Thank you!


After PAT, does not even need to be that night.  Do it soon, though, before they start their review of that section because then you are locked out.


----------



## Bibbidi_Boo

An hour in and this is a joke. The complete check in button won’t even click. Have 4 of the 5 of us done and then it went nuts. About to give up and get the worst time time tomorrow.


----------



## Girl of the South

I have read that recently, the PAT if you are taking Disney Transportation is not an issue HOWEVER your Boarding Group number IS. You will need to wait for that Boarding Group number even if the DCL bus gets you there earlier. I am checking in tonight and will confirm - I don't believe I will get an automatically low Boarding Group (BG) number.


----------



## Captain Hurricane

This was thread was very helpful - thank you all very much for sharing the information!
I checked in all three staterooms, photos and all, and was done by around 12:30 am.  11:30am, boarding group 7 - I am not sure what that means LOL but I glad that our whole family is together for the time and boarding group.  Went back in this morning and added the credit card info.

Less than 30 days now!


----------



## Girl of the South

Finally checked in last night. Had to wait for my computer (I am in Central Time) to get to Midnight MY time.

With the DCL Transfer I was unable to pick a PAT. It just told me to 'arrive at my leisure'. I ended up with Group 3 at around 1:30 EST. T (11:00 - 11:15) his was for the Fantasy Dec. 3rd sailing.

Captain Hurricane - are you on the same ship? Are you in the EST? Trying to figure out if my Boarding Group Number IS because of  DCL Transportation.

(Love your name!)

PS. It was NOT easy and very frustrating . . . .


----------



## Captain Hurricane

Girl of the South said:


> Finally checked in last night. Had to wait for my computer (I am in Central Time) to get to Midnight MY time.
> 
> With the DCL Transfer I was unable to pick a PAT. It just told me to 'arrive at my leisure'. I ended up with Group 3 at around 1:30 EST. T (11:00 - 11:15) his was for the Fantasy Dec. 3rd sailing.
> 
> Captain Hurricane - are you on the same ship? Are you in the EST? Trying to figure out if my Boarding Group Number IS because of  DCL Transportation.
> 
> (Love your name!)
> 
> PS. It was NOT easy and very frustrating . . . .


Yes, are sailing on the Fantasy on Dec 3 - it is our first Disney cruise for our entire family, and the first cruise for the kids and most of the adults.  We are driving down from Virginia a few days early and staying in a hotel at Port Canaveral, and then taking a shuttle to the port.  I am not totally sure what to expect, but I think everyone should have a nice time.  My kids have never even been to a beach before!  

I suppose that my username is not the best one for a cruise ship forum hahaha!


----------



## Girl of the South

Oh how fun, Captain Hurricane! I remember my first Disney Cruise - with my nieces. Don't do TOO much research because it's kind of fun to be surprised. We didn't do any excursions or bookings - we just had fun being on the ship. Nothing like your first time on a beach! Or on a boat! I am . . . older . . and on one Disney Cruise, that I took by myself, I accidentally happened to be walking near the atrium and there was GOOFY, walking towards me. And he gave me a thumbs up. And I didn't stop grinning the rest of the cruise. 

Um, yeah, your User name might get you a 'walk the plank' note under your door! (Just kidding . . timely, though!)


----------



## TheOneWithTheTriplets

Girl of the South said:


> Trying to figure out if my Boarding Group Number IS because of DCL Transportation.



Different sailing, but the very best PAT / BGs that regular folks got on my 11/7 Wish cruise were 11:15, BGs 4, 5, 6.

I believe BGs 1-3 at 11am are reserved for concierge, Disney transport, etc.


----------



## Captain Hurricane

Girl of the South said:


> Oh how fun, Captain Hurricane! I remember my first Disney Cruise - with my nieces. Don't do TOO much research because it's kind of fun to be surprised. We didn't do any excursions or bookings - we just had fun being on the ship. Nothing like your first time on a beach! Or on a boat! I am . . . older . . and on one Disney Cruise, that I took by myself, I accidentally happened to be walking near the atrium and there was GOOFY, walking towards me. And he gave me a thumbs up. And I didn't stop grinning the rest of the cruise.
> 
> Um, yeah, your User name might get you a 'walk the plank' note under your door! (Just kidding . . timely, though!)



My kids weren't sure at first about what a cruise would be like and then they did a ton of research on their own, watched youtube videos etc, and now they are pretty excited about it!  We're bringing my mom and my mother-in-law as well - this may be their last hurrah as they get up in age, but they are really excited about it, too.  Hope our weather will be decent, early in December!  
We have excursions picked out for all of the ports - want to make sure our kids can finally say they have been to a beach hahaha. Due to the limited mobility of our older relatives, I set up an appointment at the spa for them on the day we are in Jamaica.


----------



## Doingitagain

We took our four 80+year old grandparents on a cruise and it was wonderful.  They are all "value oriented" so not having them look at prices on a menu was so nice, and getting to order two lobster entrees at the captains dinner was a highlight.  The Rainforest room was a bust -- too many moans and groans as they tried to get in and out of hot tubs and other places -- so we encouraged them out of there ASAP so other guests could enjoy it in peace   They got around great on the ship and the cash members were so wonderful for them.  They still talk about it!


----------



## Tama-chan

I got 11:15 group 4! Thank you so much for the tips!
Registering private transfer for the transportation definitely saved us time!!
One thing I would like to add…if your citizenship requires ESTA or any US Visa, you will also need those document in photo. I didn’t have that prepared and that hold us back a bit.


----------



## CarolinaBlue

Thank you for the instructions post!  Completed online check in at midnight and it was a breeze <gasp>.  I had everything done in 6 minutes, on a desktop, using chrome!  PAT 11:15 BG 5  I honestly don't know what people outside these boards do because I would've never known what to do without the helpful people here.  Disney certainly doesn't make it easy.  This will be our 11th cruise(all DCL), but our first since 2019, so I was stressing a bit.  Also, there was a message at the end stating everyone has to go through Safe Passage to upload cards or test.  Really confusing since neither are required after 11/14 and we are on the 12/9 cruise.  I'm guessing it just hasn't been updated yet


----------



## ehh

Also checked in for the 12/9 cruise last night and had some problems that I think others have mentioned in this thread (haven't read all of it). Ended up getting PAT of 11:15 and BG 5, completed in 7 minutes.

Issue 1: "Check-in" button never appeared in my browser (Safari) on my Mac. Kept refreshing until around 9:03 when I started looking for other solutions.
Solution 1: Used the app to start the check-in process, which punted me to Safari on my iPhone. It's a non-authenticated experience (meaning I was not signed in to my account) but it worked fine. Document uploads worked. Payment method selection was a blue spinner but I selected Cash initially anyway.

Issue 2: I continued checking on my Mac to see if I was doing something wrong. A few minutes after completing check-in on my iPhone, my Mac started throwing the Dory "Nothing fishy to see here" error message when I'd try to view My Reservations. iPhone did it when logged in, too. 
Solution 2: Starting in the app, again, and using the non-authenticated flow continued to work.

Everything's working fine on my Mac this morning, not sure why I had to use the app flow last night.


----------



## oam

CarolinaBlue said:


> Thank you for the instructions post!  Completed online check in at midnight and it was a breeze <gasp>.  I had everything done in 6 minutes, on a desktop, using chrome!  PAT 11:15 BG 5  I honestly don't know what people outside these boards do because I would've never known what to do without the helpful people here.  Disney certainly doesn't make it easy.  This will be our 11th cruise(all DCL), but our first since 2019, so I was stressing a bit.  Also, there was a message at the end stating everyone has to go through Safe Passage to upload cards or test.  Really confusing since neither are required after 11/14 and we are on the 12/9 cruise.  I'm guessing it just hasn't been updated yet


Did you need to upload a picture of yourself and picture of your passport?


----------



## CarolinaBlue

oam said:


> Did you need to upload a picture of yourself and picture of your passport?


Yes


----------



## CindyCaiCaiCai

what would be the photo size recommendation for uploading? Does it have to be jpeg?


----------



## MommyCMickey

Checked in last night (12:01am) and thanks to all the tips and help we got an 11:15a PAT with group 6 boarding


----------



## MommyCMickey

CindyCaiCaiCai said:


> what would be the photo size recommendation for uploading? Does it have to be jpeg?


I did my check in from my phone and whatever the format was on my phone it accepted


----------



## ehh

ehh said:


> Also checked in for the 12/9 cruise last night and had some problems that I think others have mentioned in this thread (haven't read all of it). Ended up getting PAT of 11:15 and BG 5, completed in 7 minutes.
> 
> Issue 1: "Check-in" button never appeared in my browser (Safari) on my Mac. Kept refreshing until around 9:03 when I started looking for other solutions.
> Solution 1: Used the app to start the check-in process, which punted me to Safari on my iPhone. It's a non-authenticated experience (meaning I was not signed in to my account) but it worked fine. Document uploads worked. Payment method selection was a blue spinner but I selected Cash initially anyway.
> 
> Issue 2: I continued checking on my Mac to see if I was doing something wrong. A few minutes after completing check-in on my iPhone, my Mac started throwing the Dory "Nothing fishy to see here" error message when I'd try to view My Reservations. iPhone did it when logged in, too.
> Solution 2: Starting in the app, again, and using the non-authenticated flow continued to work.
> 
> Everything's working fine on my Mac this morning, not sure why I had to use the app flow last night.


An update on some of the challenges I had.

I checked in for the 2nd cruise of our B2B and while we didn't need to grab an early boarding group for the 2nd cruise, having a 2nd check-in process let me test whether computer clock matters--it definitely does! I changed my Mac's timezone from PT to ET a few minutes prior to check-in and was able to check in on my computer (got BG5 and 11:15, done by 9:02PM PT).

I then changed by Mac's timezone back to PT, still before midnight, and the "Pending Review" link went away. 

So for anyone not in Eastern Timezone, I'd suggest changing your device's timezone to ET for this process to go as smoothly as possible. At least until this bug is fixed.


----------



## ichoose2believe

Checked in last night for the 12/15 Wonder and I got it done in less than 10 min so thanks for all of the tips.
I am in Cali (PST) and my cruise is leaving out of San Diego and I was able to check in on my phone at 9pm PST (11/14). The link on the website (PC) did not appear until after 12:30am PST (11/15). I was able to get a port arrival time of 12pm with boarding group 2  not sure if San Diego boards later than other ships.

ETA: Confirmed the earliest PAT for this sailing is 12pm. 

To make things easier I scanned our passports on the printer and then used Snip It tool to create a JPEG of the photo & signature page then added them to my phone. None of our information pulled through so I had to enter the information (Passport #, Issue Date, Expiration Date, Name, DOB). 

I also put the emergency contact was the same for all people and just went back to change it after I got the PAT. Thanks again to everyone for all of the tips.


----------



## ldo

If I have a departure Jan 7, is check in at 12:00AM Dec 8 or midnight (late that night). Dec 8


----------



## PattiPB

Appreciate this thread very much! Checked in last night for 12/18 Merrytime. FYI---checkin button never showed up on desktop or ipad. Got it on my phone around 9:05 (Pacific time). Followed tips in Post #2, and was done by 9:15. Went back in and changed payment method after that. 

Got PAT 11:30, BG 6. Happy with that.

Question for San Diego specifically: What time should we be driving into the parking structure we reserved to be walking to the dock by 11:15?


----------



## ehh

ldo said:


> If I have a departure Jan 7, is check in at 12:00AM Dec 8 or midnight (late that night). Dec 8


Check-in is 1 minute before 12:01am Dec 8. That is, the second the calendar switches to Dec 8.


----------



## MinnieSueB

Thanks for all the pointers in this thread.  Wanted to add that if you have sailed with DCL in the past with passports, as soon as I uploaded a passport it automatically filled in all the info for the passport so that saved a lot of time.

Also it now allows you to turn your photos and adjust the sizing.


----------



## ehh

MinnieSueB said:


> Wanted to add that if you have sailed with DCL in the past with passports, as soon as I uploaded a passport it automatically filled in all the info for the passport so that saved a lot of time.


I think you mean to call out how much better this is than the old system, and it is!

But also for first-timers who are wonder if it will work for them, this OCR (optical character recognition) also worked for our friends who were first time cruisers.


----------



## julierocks

The steps on this thread saved me this evening!  Thank you to all who shared!

I got PAT for 11am group 2. 

Desktop still never loaded and it's 55 minutes past midnight EST.  The phone is the only way it worked for me.  The desktop version still doesn't show availability to check in for me or that my online check-in is pending review.  So weird!  So the suggestion of being prepared on both your iphone and desktop is very true.  I had a good connection, refreshed as instructed, high bandwidth, all the good stuff you would think of - but no dice on the desktop.


----------



## KSL

I will be checking in online tonight for 3 cabins.
Where is this elusive "Check In" button _supposed_ to be (so that I will know where to look for it and also will know if it isn't showing up)?


----------



## ehh

KSL said:


> I will be checking in online tonight for 3 cabins.
> Where is this elusive "Check In" button _supposed_ to be (so that I will know where to look for it and also will know if it isn't showing up)?


If you're on a non-mobile browser, go to "My Reservations" under "Already Booked" and select the cruise (if needed). It will be text button where "Pending Review" shows for me currently, right below the big "Online Check-In" paragraph:


If you're using the mobile browser, it will be in the same place, but just look a little different as it's formatted for the smaller screen.

If you're using the DCL app, tap on your reservation and then scroll down to the Check-In button (it will be an actual button), will also be right below a similarly length paragraph in the "My Online Check-In" section.


----------



## KSL

Thank you @ehh, that was just what I needed!

I was able to get our three cabins all successfully checked in by 12:45am (I admit I didn't start until a few minutes after midnight).  It took a bit of time because, well, doing it all thrice, plus we are traveling split (4 together and 2 together), and the two traveling together are in 2 different cabins, so in only one instance was I able to check the box for the information being the same.  Yowza entering all that flight information!  But we got it done.  It was nice that I could check the boxes to put all six of us on my same credit card and not have to do _that_ six times!  Oddly, there was some hiccup with DD1's selfie shot (which was taken against the same wall at the same time (so, same lighting) as DH and I, and ours uploaded just fine!?), so between checking in Cabin 1 and Cabin 2 we had to redo her selfie (twice!), but it took the third one with no error message, just that it needed to be reviewed, which is what it said for all of them, so that should be all set. Then Cabin 3 went smoothly.  We ended up with:

Cabin 1 - 11:13-11:30 PAT, BG 4
Cabin 2 - 11:30-11:45 PAT, BG 7
Cabin 3 - 11:30-11:45 PAT, BG 7 (but a different assembly station than Cabin 2)
We are hoping we can all get on at 11:30.
THANK YOU to everyone who has contributed to this very helpful thread!


----------



## Sunshine2U

Thanks, this is a great thread! I had everything ready and used Chrome. It took me 20 minutes but we still got 11:15 PAT, group 8. I'm happy.


----------



## Minniemoo15

Thanks for all these tips.. we check in on Friday for our first cruise and I have been stressing about what I’ll need and how to get an early PAT. 

I now know the tips to choose driving and cash… is there also trick to breeze through the kids club registration and go back after to do this?


----------



## Minniemoo15

I have been trying to check in for the last 40 minutes and wow...I had prepared myself for a frustrating experience but this is beyond. I had my typed notes, jpeg files shrunk down and organized by folder...and in the end none of it mattered because the system has frozen and nobody can get checked in. I did look and there are at least 3 (maybe 4?) cruises leaving on 1/2 so maybe that is why.

One tip that I hadn't seen on this thread was that if you do get the spinny wheel of death, use that time to go on the app and book the royal gathering if that is something you want. Maybe that is obvious but as a first time cruiser I thought that could only be done after check in. Almost missed it but was able to grab one of the last times once I realized I could book it before being checked in.

Update: I tried for 2+ hours and then I finally admitted defeat and went to bed. I woke up naturally at 5am EST so decided to try again. This time I had no issues checking in and was able to get BG 7 with a 11:30am PAT, which I am happy with. From my FB group, it looks like it finally started working around 3:00-4:00am for those troopers who stayed up all night to battle Disney IT. 
In the end I am still happy I was prepared and on at 12:00am as I was able to get the royal gathering at the very least. 

And now that that is over....onto the cruising fun! Thanks all for your tips and suggestions.


----------



## princesscinderella

Minniemoo15 said:


> I have been trying to check in for the last 40 minutes and wow...I had prepared myself for a frustrating experience but this is beyond. I had my typed notes, jpeg files shrunk down and organized by folder...and in the end none of it mattered because the system has frozen and nobody can get checked in. I did look and there are at least 3 (maybe 4?) cruises leaving on 1/2 so maybe that is why.
> 
> One tip that I hadn't seen on this thread was that if you do get the spinny wheel of death, use that time to go on the app and book the royal gathering if that is something you want. Maybe that is obvious but as a first time cruiser I thought that could only be done after check in. Almost missed it but was able to grab one of the last times once I realized I could book it before being checked in.
> 
> Update: I tried for 2+ hours and then I finally admitted defeat and went to bed. I woke up naturally at 5am EST so decided to try again. This time I had no issues checking in and was able to get BG 7 with a 11:30am PAT, which I am happy with. From my FB group, it looks like it finally started working around 3:00-4:00am for those troopers who stayed up all night to battle Disney IT.
> In the end I am still happy I was prepared and on at 12:00am as I was able to get the royal gathering at the very least.
> 
> And now that that is over....onto the cruising fun! Thanks all for your tips and suggestions.


I had the same problem and gave up at 12:30 am.   and went to bed. I had to go potty at 4:00am so I tried again and got right through and got 11:30 boarding group 6.  At this point I’ll never stay up again for early check in, it not worked for the last three cruises.


----------



## Punjabi_Express

TheOneWithTheTriplets said:


> If Disney is taking you, you automatically get better PAT and BG. You don't have to play the high stress midnight game with the rest of us.


Is this confirmed? I called DCL a couple months ago and asked them if this was true. They denied it.


----------



## princesscinderella

I think the best plan of attack for checking in is going to bed early getting up at 4am est to do it and avoid the 12am website crash.  It’s a lot less frustrating.


----------



## AquaDame

Punjabi_Express said:


> Is this confirmed? I called DCL a couple months ago and asked them if this was true. They denied it.


This is how it played out for our cruise in July.


----------



## imbelle

AquaDame said:


> This is how it played out for our cruise in July.


For me in November as well.


----------



## Punjabi_Express

imbelle said:


> For me in November as well.


Thank you both.


----------



## quinnc19

I am sailing Concierge on the Wish on 12/30 (first time for both). Do I have to do on line check in? I think I will have the earliest POT regardless, correct?


----------



## Mommb

quinnc19 said:


> I am sailing Concierge on the Wish on 12/30 (first time for both). Do I have to do on line check in? I think I will have the earliest POT regardless, correct?



You still need to do online check-in before your cruise, so that DCL has your passport/ID information, photos, payment information, and transportation information. You don't need to worry about the port arrival time, but you should have your Port Arrival Form (generated through online check-in) to facilitate your arrival at the port.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

After online check in, what exactly do I have to bring to the port when I arrive


----------



## sc29

All - Cruise virgin here. We are doing Disney wish on 1/16. When does the 30 day online check in begin? Dec 16 midnight ET? Or, Dec 17 midnight ET?


----------



## Mommb

December has 31 days, so 30 days before January 16 is December 17. Online check-in for a January 16 cruise will begin one minute before 12:01 am ET on December 17 (assuming, of course, that the DCL website is working properly).


----------



## Mommb

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> After online check in, what exactly do I have to bring to the port when I arrive


You should bring a printed version of the Port Arrival Form generated after your check-in and your form of identification (passport or, for US citizens on closed-loop cruises leaving from US ports, birth certificate and government-issued photo ID).  You will also need a government-issued photo ID to reboard the ship in ports. If you indicated a credit card as form of payment onboard, it wouldn't hurt to have that physically present, though I'm not sure if that's strictly required.


----------



## sc29

Mommb said:


> December has 31 days, so 30 days before January 16 is December 17. Online check-in for a January 16 cruise will begin one minute before 12:01 am ET on December 17 (assuming, of course, that the DCL website is working properly).


Thank you, Mommb.


----------

